# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الاربعاء 1 / 4 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخير 

حالة الطقس لليوم ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الاربعاء 1\4\1431  الموافق 17/03/2010

توالي درجات الحرارة انخفاضها على مناطق شمال غرب  المملكة في حين تبدأ بالانخفاض تدريجيا نهارا على الاجزاء الشرقية منها يصحب ذلك  نشاط في الرياح السطحية وتدني في مدى الرؤية الافقية الى اقل من 3 كم بسبب الاتربة  المثارة والعوالق الترابية كما تنشط الرياح السطحية نهارا على المناطق الواقعة بين  تبوك وحائل والمدينة المنوره مثيرة للاتربة والغبار تحد من مدى الرؤية الافقية  وتظهر السحب على اجزاء من مرتفعات عسير وجازان في فترة ما بعد الظهيرة .


البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 20-40 كم/ساعة على  الجزء الشمالي وجنوبية غربية على الجزئين الجنوبي والاوسط بسرعة 15-38 كم/ساعة  .
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف تصل الى مترين خلال  فترة النهار.
 حالـة البحر: خفيف الى متوسط الموج .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: جنوبية شرقية بسرعة 10- 30 كم/ساعة  . 
ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر وربع . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف الموج .


 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه6و33 دقيقه صباحا ً:

  درجة  الحراره /18مئويه

  نسبة الرطوبه / 63 %

  سرعة الرياح / 0 كم / ساعه

  اتجاه الرياح /جنوبيه شرقيه

  الرؤيه /16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف .. نجاة ثلاثيني من الموت



أنقذت العناية الإلهية شابا ثلاثينيا من الموت إثر انقلاب سيارته عدة مرات يوم أمس  على الطريق الممتد بين الجبيل والظهران وبالتحديد في الجزء الذي يمر بالقرب من صفوى  وتعود تفاصيل الحادث بعد انحراف سيارة الشاب من الطريق الرئيسي ليسقط في منحدر ممتد  من مخرج الطريق المحلي حتى الكوبري والذي يعتبر خطراً بسبب شدة انحداره مما يسبب  حوادث عديدة لهذا الجزء من الطريق لينتقل إلى الطريق المحلي وانقلبت المركبة عدة  مرات لتستقر على الرمال وباشر أمن الطرق على الفور الحادث كما حضر الهلال الأحمر  لينقل السائق لمستشفى القطيف المركزي متأثراً بعدة إصابات جراء الانقلاب .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

المليك يطمئن 500 موظف على مستقبلهم بعد معاناة عمرها 20 عاماً

الموظفون تمكنوا من مقابلة خادم الحرمين الشريفين بعد أقل من 24  ساعة





رغم أن عمر معاناتهم مع وظائف غير المرسمين عليها، تجاوز 20  عاماً، إلا ان 500 موظف يعملون ببرنامج سوسة النخيل، التابع لوزارة الزراعة، وجدوا  بشائر الحل، في أقل من 24 ساعة فقط، عندما قرروا مقابلة خادم الحرمين الشريفين،  فجمعوا أمرهم، وتوجهوا يوم الخميس الماضي، صوب العاصمة الرياض، لمقابلة المليك،  فحصلوا على موعد في اليوم التالي مباشرة، ورشحوا خمسة منهم، لتوصيل شكواهم لملك  الإنسانية، الذي وعدهم خيراً.

الموظفون الـ500 الذين يمثلون مناطق المملكة  المختلفة، ضربوا مثالاً رائعاً، في التنسيق والتكاتف والتفاهم فيما بينهم، من أجل  الحصول على حقوقهم الضائعة ـ بحسب قولهم ـ فجمعوا شملهم، واتفقوا على التوجه للرياض  في موعد محدد، بعد أن جاءوا من القطيف والأحساء والقصيم والخرج وتبوك ووادي الدواسر  والقرية العليا وغيرها، وتركزت شكواهم في ترسيمهم، زيادة رواتبهم إلى المستوى الذي  يتناسب والأخطار التي تحيق بهم، مشيرين إلى أنه في العام 1426هـ صدر قرار بترسيم من  هم على البنود، وأن هذا القرار طبق على الدوائر الحكومية المتعددة في أجهزة الدولة،  مستثنياً من هم ببرنامج سوسة النخيل. وكانت "اليوم" المطبوعة السعودية الوحيدة،  التي رافقت الوفد لمقابلة المليك، ورصدت، آراء أصحاب الشكوى والأصداء التي صاحبت  رحلتهم للرياض.
مناطق عدة
البداية كانت من المهندس ناجي المسلم الموظف  بالبرنامج قبل 9 سنوات، والذي قال: "كانت هناك اتصالات بيننا وبين أناس من مناطق  أخرى في المملكة، بعد الاتفاق معهم على ضرورة مقابلة خادم الحرمين الشريفين يحفظه  الله، حيث اجتمعت وفود بالعاصمة الرياض، شملت القطيف والاحساء والقصيم والخرج وتبوك  ووادي الدواسر والقرية العليا وغيرها، وتم التنسيق والاتفاق معهم لبث شكوانا  وهمومنا لخادم الحرمين الشريفين مباشرة، وقد اتفقنا على انتخاب 5 من الوفد لمقابلة  ملك الإنسانية، وعرض همومنا عليه"، مشيراً "صدر قرار في العام 1426هـ بترسيم من هم  على البنود، وطبق القرار في الدوائر الحكومية، ولم يطبق على موظفي برنامج سوسة  النخيل الذين يستحقون ذلك منذ زمن طويل، فبعض هؤلاء خدمته تجاوزت 20 سنة، ولم يتم  ترسيمه في وظيفته"، مضيفاً "الغريب أن معاناتنا عمرها 20 عاما، والمليك في أقل من  24 ساعة، يعطنا وعدا بحلها". 
قرارات وموافقات
ويرى عبدالله أحمد الأصيل  الموظف منذ 4 سنوات في البرنامج أن " قرار ترسيم بند سوسة النخيل الحمراء ، تمت  الموافقة عليه، وأقر من قبل رئيس قسم وقاية المزروعات في وزارة الزراعة، قبل 4  سنوات، ونحن قسم سوسة النخيل الحمراء، نتبع قسم الوقاية، ولكن لم يتحرك ساكن  تجاهنا، رغم أننا طرقنا جميع الأبواب، حتى أننا ذهبنا قبل ذلك للديوان الملكي، ولم  نترك بصيص أمل، إلا وتحركنا تجاهه، ونطالب بالنظر إلى معاناتنا"، موضحاً أنه "حسب  علمنا وما يتداول من إحصاءات، فإن هناك أكثر من 500 بين مهندس وعامل وسائق في  المملكة لم يتم ترسيمهم في برنامج سوسة النخيل".
الحقوق مسلوبة 
وقال  المهندسان علي أحمد آل سيف ومحمد علي آل ربيع: "إننا نعمل ببند برنامج سوسة النخيل  الحمراء منذ 3 سنوات بقرية العليا، وخلال هذه المدة، لا توجد حقوق لنا، واضطررنا  للتوقيع والموافقة على الوظيفة، على أمل أن تكون هذه الموافقة بوابة للترسيم، الذي  طالما نحلم به في هذه الوظيفة، ولكن لم يحصل ذلك، ونتمنى أن يأتي الترسيم سريعاً،  خاصة إذا عرفنا ان الرواتب للمهندسين في أحسن الأحوال لا تتجاوز 3600 ريال شهرياً".  
غلاء المعيشة
ويقول العامل علي عبد رب الرسول الدرويش "أعمل في وظيفتي  بالبرنامج منذ 20 سنة، وراتبي لم يتجاوز 1680 ريالا، وبعد إعطائنا بدل غلاء معيشة،  يصل إلى 2000 ريال، وهناك بدل خطر مؤجل، وغلاء المعيشة يعصف بنا، ونحن نعيل أسراً،  وهذا الراتب لا يكفي في ظل غلاء المواد الغذائية ومستلزمات الحياة، ويقابل هذا  الراتب المتدني، عمل خطر، يؤثر علينا في المستقبل، لذا نطالب بالنظر في ذلك، وأن  يكون الراتب بنفس المشقة التي نعاني منها".
رش المبيدات
ولا يتجاوز راتب  العامل صديق جساس 2000 ريال، رغم أنه يعمل في البرنامج منذ 17 سنة، ويقول: "هذا  الراتب على ضعفه، مضاف إليه 15بالمائة غلاء معيشة، ونحن نتعرض لمشاكل ومخاطر عدة،  بسبب رش المبيدات المكافحة لأمراض المزروعات، وأحياناً نزور 3 مزارع، وأحياناً  مزرعتين لرشها، وهذه المبيدات تعد ضارة على صحة الإنسان، وتسبب العقم والأمراض  الجلدية، وكثير من المشاكل المتنوعة الأخرى، وكما هو الحال في المصائد الفرمونية  التي نقوم بتنظيفها بين الحين والآخر".
سريعة التلف
ويواصل عيسى آل خميس  الحديث عن المشكلات التي يواجهها وزملاؤه في بيئة العمل "أعمل في البرنامج منذ 4  سنوات ونتعرض للمخاطر العديدة، منها اللدغ والإصابات الأخرى من قبل القوارض  والثعابين الخطرة الموجودة في المزارع"، مشيراً إلى أن "ما يتم توفيره من قبل وزارة  الزراعة من وسائل أمان، يعتبر سيئاً جداً، وسرعان ما يتلف، سواء التي نلبسها في  اليد أو القدم، وجسمي تكثر به الحبوب واللدغات المنتشرة في نواح عدة منه، إذ نعمل  بين الأعشاب والحشائش المتنوعة الحجم، والتي تعتبر بيئة لتكاثر الحشرات المؤذية  للأسنان ونتعرض لهذه اللدغات والتي تكون بشكل يومي".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تدريب 120طالبا ببرنامج ابتسم





نظم مجمع مدارس النابية المتوسطة والثانوية دورات تدريبية بعنوان  (ابتسم) بالتعاون مع جهاز الهيئة العامة للسياحية والآثار بالمنطقة ضمن مشروع  التربية السياحية المدرسية
وأكد مدير المدرسة محمد الهاجري أن عدد الدورات أربع  وكل دورة يرشح لها ثلاثون طالبا أي المجموع مائة وعشرون طالبا للدورات الأربع .وكل  مجموعة بعد البرنامج التدريبي تكون لهم زيارة لأحد الأماكن السياحية في  المنطقة.
وأضاف أن مدة الدورة الواحدة خمس ساعات ويحصل الطالب في نهايةالبرنامج  على شهادة حضور الدورة.
وتشمل الدورات التعريف بالسياحة خاصة المواقع السياحية  بالمنطقة الشرقية والتعامل مع السائح والزائر وفق المبادئ العملية الصحيحة وبما  يضمن تنمية الثقافة السياحية لدى طلاب المدارس ونقل هذه الثقافة إلى المنزل  والمجتمع, مبيناً أن البرنامج يضم العديد من البرامج التي سوف تثري عقول الطلاب حول  مفهوم السياحة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اختتام فعاليات المسابقة الثقافية بـ"توبي" القطيف





اختتمت مساء أمس الأول فعاليات المسابقة الثقافية لطلاب المدارس  والتي نظمها نادي التوبي الرياضي بالتعاون مع لجنة المحبة والتي استمرت لمدة ثلاثة  أيام ، على ملاعب النادي ببلدة التوبي بمحافظة القطيف. وأكد رئيس اللجنة الثقافية  بالنادي جاسم الشاخوري أن الهدف من المسابقة هو تفعيل النادي ثقافيا واجتماعيا وعدم  اقتصاره على الرياضة. وأضاف بأن المسابقة شملت المراحل الدراسية الثلاث الابتدائية  والمتوسطة والثانوية من بعض البلدات بالمحافظة مثل التوبي، الخويلدية، حلة محيش،  تاروت، الأوجام. وأشار الشاخوري إلى ان لجنة المحبة شاركت بعرض بعض الأفلام  التوعوية حول مشاكل اجتماعية أبرزها العنف وقام بتوزيع العديد من المنشورات الهدف  منها تنبيه الشباب من هذه المشاكل تحت شعار بادر. كما أعلنت لجنة المحبة بالمحافظة  عن انبثاق "مجلس المحبة بالجارودية". وأشار عضو اللجنة عباس المعلم أن الدوافع  والأهداف تتمثل في وجوب الوقوف بوجه ماوصفه بـ "تيار عاصف من انتشار ألوان العنف  والجريمة والاعتداءات. ودعا المعلم الأهالي إلى التعاون ودعم المجلس معنويا وماديا.  يذكر أن لجنة المحبة بالقطيف قد تواصلت مع بلدات القطيف منها "صفوى، الربيعية،  الحلة، سيهات وغيرها في سبيل إنشاء مجالس محبة لنبذ العنف والسرقات والسلب  والتفحيط، ضمن حملتها "بادر".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بخصوص المواقع الاثريه في دارين .. و بعد تضارب المعلومات 
هيئة السياحة : لن نستعجل الإعلان عن المواقع الأثرية المكتشفة





أوضح نائب الرئيس للآثار والمتاحف بالهيئة العامة للسياحة والآثار  الدكتور علي الغبان، أن فريقا من الهيئة يقوم حاليا بالتنقيب في الأرض التي عثر  فيها على مكتشفات أثرية في بلدة دارين التابعة لجزيرة تاروت "محافظة القطيف" وستعلن  في حينه ما يتعلق بهذه الآثار من معلومات ، وبيَّن الغبان أن الهيئة العامة للسياحة  والآثار تعمل على تحديد نوعية هذه الآثار وتواريخها وطبيعتها ومازالت الأمور تخضع  للتحليل والدراسة ، والهيئة تعودت ألا تستعجل الإعلان عن أية مواقع أثرية إلا بعد  اكتمال المعلومات ، مشيراً إلى أنه سوف يعلن عن نتائج دراسة وتحليل نوعية هذه  الآثار عند اكتمالها ، وقال :إن جزيرة تاروت موقع حضاري مهم جداً كانت في الماضي  بلدة قديمة وتحت مباني تلك البلدة موقع أثري يرجع لحضارات تسبق الإسلام وأفاد بأن  الهيئة العامة للسياحة والآثار ملكت الجزء الأكبر من الموقع وعوضت أصحابه، لكن  المناطق المحيطة وخصوصاً البيوت التي تم هدمها ويعاد بناؤها حالياً يوجد تحتها آثار  ومنها الموقع الذي يجري العمل فيه الآن من قبل فريق تابع لهيئة السياحة والآثار،  بعد أن قام أحد المواطنين خلال حفره لأساسات منزل كان ينوي بناءه في قطعة أرض  يملكها بمساحة 1000 متر مربع باكتشاف أساسات جدران وأواني فخارية وزجاجية في موقع  الحفر ، وأضاف :إن فريق العمل سيقوم بتسليم الموقع إلى صاحبه في أسرع وقت، مشيراً  إلى أن الهيئة تملك الجزء الأكبر من المواقع الأثرية في الجزيرة ، ويأتي تأكيد هيئة  السياحة بعد تضارب المعلومات حول الاثار المكتشفة حديثا والاختلاف حول تاريخها وما  هيتها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عرض تجاربه على أعضاء مجلس «عروى» 

«بلدي» القطيف يبحث مطالب أهالي البلدات الشمالية





اجتمع رئيس المجلس البلدي لمحافظة القطيف المهندس جعفر الشايب  وأعضاء المجلس بوفد من أهالي أم الساهك وأبو معن والدريدي والخترشية بحضور عضو  المجلس المحلي عبد المحسن القحطاني وتقدم الاهالى خلال اللقاء بطلبات لتطوير وتحسين  مداخل البلدات وإنارة الشوارع وسفلتة الطرق الرابطة وإنشاء حدائق فيها . وحضر  اللقاء رئيس بلدية القطيف المهندس خالد الدوسري وتم التأكيد على أهمية التواصل  ومتابعة المشاريع البلدية وتأكيد أهميتها لهذه البلدات. من جهة اخرى استقبل رئيس  وأعضاء المجلس البلدي لمحافظة القطيف أعضاء لجنة مجلس بلدي عروى التابع لمنطقة  الرياض بحضور مسئولي بلدية المحافظة وتم استعراض تجربة المجلس البلدي ومختلف  الأعمال التي قام بها طوال هذه الفترة وعرض أعضاء المجلس تجربة عملهم والعلاقة مع  المواطنين والجهاز التنفيذي وعملهم في فصل ميزانية بلدية المحافظة.
وأكدوا على  دور المجلس البلدي في دعم البلدية وتحسين أداء عملها وأوضح أعضاء بلدية عروى أنهم  يرون في تجربة المجلس البلدي بالقطيف ثراء وأهمية مما دفعهم لزيارة المجلس و  الإطلاع على تجربته لكونه أحد المجالس البلدية الرائدة في المملكة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أطفال الأوجام يختتمون مهرجاناً لإبراز شخصية وأخلاق الرسول





نظمت روضة الطفل السعيد بجمعية الأوجام الخيرية بمحافظة القطيف،  مهرجاناً يهدف إلى إبراز شخصية وأخلاق النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لدى الأطفال.  وقالت مديرة الروضة فايزة الطويل إن المهرجان احتوى على عدة فقرات منها تلاوة آيات  من الذكر الحكيم بصوت الطفلة مريم نور الهاشم، ومسرحية اليهودي الذي آذى الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم شارك في أدائها المربيات إلى جانب الأطفال والرسم على الوجوه  والحناء ومسابقة تعليمية. وفي نهاية المهرجان تم توزيع الحلويات والهدايا على  الأطفال.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فيما تواصل تشغيل مبنى التطبيق القديم

«جوازات» الشرقية تدشن كبائنها النسائية بجسر الملك فهد





دشنت جوازات المنطقة الشرقية امس كبائنها النسائية "تطبيق النساء"  بجسر الملك فهد ، واكد مدير جوازات الجسر العقيد سامي الرشيد ، انطلاق التشغيل  التجريبي بالكبائن النسائية صباح امس بتشغيل 4 كبائن ، مشيراً الى ان مبنى التطبيق  القديم لازال يعمل للراغبات فى عدم استخدام الكبائن النسائية الجديدة ، واضاف لان  الاقبال لايزال ضعيفاً لعدم معرفة الناس بالافتتاح مؤكداً في الوقت نفسه قيام  موظفات المبنى القديم بارشاد النساء وابلاغهن بافتتاح الكبائن النسائية اضافة لوضع  ملصقات تنبيهية على ابوب المبنى من الخارج والداخل 
واشار الى ان منفذ جوازات  جسر الملك يعتبر الاول في تنفيذ الكبائن النسائية على مستوى منافذ المملكة البرية  والتى تتيح سهولة انهاء اجراءات التطبيق وسلاسة الحركة وتوفير الوقت بدلاً من  النزول من السيارة والانتظار ، ومن جانبهم اكد عدد من المسافرين عدم علمهم ببدء  تدشين الخدمة مشيرين الى تفاؤلهم بإسهامها فى الحد من الازدحامات وتوفير الوقت .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

انطلاق مؤتمر مكافحة الأمراض المعدية لمرضى السرطان بالدمام





افتتح مدير عام الشئون الصحية بالمنطقة الشرقية الدكتور طارق  السالم امس فعاليات المؤتمر الرابع لمكافحة العدوى والمؤتمر الدولي الأول للأمراض  المعدية عند مرضى السرطان والذي يعقد بمسشفى الملك فهد التخصصي فى الدمام تحت رعاية  وزير الصحة الدكتور عبدالله الربيعة، وقال د. السالم ان مسشفى الملك فهد التخصصي  يعد إضافة متميزة للخدمات الصحية المقدمة بالمنطقة الشرقية ويتبني اليوم العديد من  المؤتمرات العلمية المحلية والدولية مما يساهم بمشيئة الله في رفع مستوى الخدمات  الطبية بالمنطقة خاصة وبالمملكة بشكل عام.
واوضح المدير العام التنفيذي لمستشفى  الملك فهد التخصصي بالدمام الدكتور خالد الشيباني ان من اهم المعايير القياسية  لنجاح المستشفيات هي نسب العدوى لديها مشيرا لقيام مستشفى الملك فهد التخصصي  بالدمام بقياس هذه النسب شهريا ومقارنتها بمثيلاتها من المستشفيات التخصصية  العالمية. 
وأكد أن المؤتمر يعتبر فرصة جيدة لتبادل الخبرات واتاحة الفرصة  للجمهور للإطلاع على احدث الدراسات والتوصيات العلمية منوها الى تنظيم المؤتمر بشكل  سنوي.
وأكد رئيس اللجنة المنظمة للمؤتمر الدكتور محمود شورمان أهمية مكافحة  العدوى في المستشفيات لما لها من تأثير مباشر على صحة المريض ومنع انتشار العدوى  فيها، واوضح ان المؤتمر يستهدف تبادل الخبرات بين المعنيين في مجال مكافحة العدوى  والامراض المعدية.
واشار المدير التنفيذي لشئون الاكاديمية والتدريب والابحاث  الدكتور زكريا الصفران الى حرص ادارة مستشفى الملك فهد التخصصي بالدمام على التعليم  والتدريب وهو ما انعكس على الابتعاث الخارجي لنقل الخبرات والكفاءات الى المستشفى،  منوها الى ان عدد المبتعثين لامريكا وكندا وبريطانيا واستراليا بلغ 75 مبتعثا،  اضافة لفتح 11 برنامجا تدريبياً للهيئة السعودية في مجالات عدة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وبعد الاعلان عن تأسيسها .. 

التركي ينفي تأسيس جمعية «تعاونية» لاصدقاء مرضى السكري بالشرقية


نفى رئيس مجلس ادارة الجمعية السعودية للسكر والغدد الصماء  عبدالعزيز علي التركي تأسيس جمعية أهلية تعاونية لاصدقاء مرضى السكري بالشرقية  تستهدف التواصل مع العائلات والأهالي خاصة الصغار وتوعيتهم حول المرض الذي يرافقهم  طيلة حياتهم ، واكد رئيس مجلس ادارة الجمعية السعودية للسكر والغدد الصماء في رد  تلقته "اليوم " حول ما نشرته يوم 28 ربيع الاول 1431هـ في الصفحة رقم 5 من العدد  رقم 13421 تحت عنوان " تأسيس جمعية اهلية لاصدقاء مرضى السكري بالشرقية "عدم صحة  وضع رسوم رمزية لاعضاء الجمعية لا تتجاوز 200 ريال سنويا ويحظى العضو مقابلها  بخصومات تصل الى 50 بالمائة على القطاع وعلى الخطوط السعودية والنقل البري اضافة  لخصومات اخرى تخدم المريض. وقال التركي ان الخبر عار عن الصحة تماما ولم يصدر عن  رئيس مجلس ادارة الجمعية السعودية للسكر والغدد الصماء وله تأثير سلبي ليس فقط على  الاشخاص المنسوبة لهم او على افراد المجتمع المعنيين بالامر وانما ايضا على سمعة  الجمعية ومصداقيتها اضافة لسمعة ومصداقية الجريدة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الاحساء .. الإيقاع بعصابة الكمبيوتر و«القلق» يكشف مهربي خمور


تمكن رجال الدوريات الأمنية بالأحساء وفي وقت متأخر من مساء أمس  الأول من إلقاء القبض على لصوص تخصصوا في سرقة الحواسب الآلية من المحلات التجارية  حيث تم الاشتباه بأحد الاشخاص يقف بالقرب من أحد محلات الكمبيوتر واللاب توب  والاكسسوارات والآخر يقف بداخل المحل حيث قام بتجهيز 20 جهازا لتحميلها في سيارة  اللصوص واثناء انشغالهم بوضع الاجهزة داخل السيارة تم القبض عليهم وتسليمهم الى  مركز شرطة الرقيقة لاستكمال التحقيق . كما تمكن رجال الدوريات من القاء القبض على  مروّج للخمور وذلك اثناء إقامة الدوريات نقطة تفتيش بطريق الصناعية حيث اشتبه افراد  الدوريات بشخصين من الجنسية الاسيوية يستقلان سيارة وبالتأكد من هويتهما لوحظ القلق  عليهما وبعد تفتيش السيارة عُثر بداخلها على 200 قارورة من الخمور تم التحفظ عليها  وما بحوزتهما وتم تسليمهما الى مركز شرطة الرقيقة لاستكمال التحقيق معهما .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

4 حوادث أسبوعياً وخسائر المحلات بالآلاف

متهور يقطع الإشارة ويصطدم بآخر ويستقر داخل محل بـ «تقاطع الموت»





شهد تقاطع شارع حمزة بن عبدالمطلب مع شارع الإمام إبي حنيفة عصر  يوم الاثنين الماضي حادثا مروريا مروعا يضاف إلى جملة الحوادث الأسبوعية والسنوية  التي يشهدها الاهالي والعاملون في بالمحلات التجارية والمطلون على التقاطعات  بالشارعين والذي يطلق عليه البعض (تقاطع الموت) وتعود تفاصيل ذلك الحادث كما رواها  أحد العاملين بمحل السفينة للخياطة الرجالية عادل غالب مهيوم عندما كان داخل متجره  ويقول: فوجئنا بعد صلاة العصر بسيارة نوع كورلا تحطم زجام المحل وتقتحم أحد المداخل  و نجينا أنا ومن معي من موت محقق لو أن السيارة اندفعت داخل المتجر ودهستنا ولكن  العناية الالهية أنقذتنا وكان قائد السيارة شابا متهورا قادما على شارع الإمام إبي  حنيفة وقطع إشارة التقاطع الخطر بدون اي مبالاة واصطدم بسيارة أخرى كان يقودها  صاحبها بعد إعطاء سماح الضوء الأخضر له بالعبور و أصيب قائدها بإصابات متوسطة وبعد  نزوله من السيارة وأخذ عدة دقائق سقط مغشياً عليه من قوة اصطدامه بالسيارة التي  انحرفت وتوجهت لمحلنا وحطمت أبوابه الزجاجة واستقرت على مدخله الشمالي وقمنا بإبلاغ  الشرطة وحضرت فرقة من الهلال الأحمر لنقل الشخص المصاب ودورية مرور . من جهة أخرى  تحدث عدد من أصحاب المحلات التجارية على ذلك التقاطع وبعض الساكنين عن معاناتهم مع  تلك الحوادث الأسبوعية في تقاطع الموت والتي تقدر من 3-4 حوادث أسبوعية حيث أكد لي  مدير مركز السفينة للخياطة الرجالية عادل غالب مهيوم انه لا يمر أسبوع إلا ونشهد  العديد من الحوادث المروعة وتحطمت ابواب محلنا الزجاجية اكثر من مرة ويؤكد بأنه  خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية تهور شاب كان يقود سيارته بسرعة جنونية واصطدم بمحلنا  وحطم أبوابه الزجاجية والحديدية وكسر مواسير المياه وقمنا بإصلاحها بمبلغ 3000ريال  وقبل ذلك قمنا بإصلاح ابوابنا الزجاجية عدة مرات بأكثر من عشرين الف ريال ، كما أكد  لنا رمضان صديق (مقيم مصري) وهو أحد العاملين بمؤسسة أبو عطيف لتأجير السيارات بأن  المتهور الذي اصطدم قبل عدة أيام بمحل السفينة للخياطة الرجالية اصطدم أيضاً بإحدى  السيارات التابعة لمؤسستنا لغرض التأجير وحطم منها سيارتين نوع أفيو موديل 2007م  وتم إصلاحها ب5000ريال والأخرى قمنا ببيعها في التشليح لعدم صلاحيتها ، كما أكد لنا  رمضان وعادل بأنه خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية كان هناك شاب يقود سيارته بسرعة  جنونية وقام بقطع إشارة التقاطع واقتحم صيدلية أركان الرياض فرع رقم 4 الواقعة على  ذلك التقاطع ونجا الطبيب الذي كان من في الصيدلية بعدما دخلت السيارة عدة أمتار  داخل المحل وخسر صاحبها أكثر من 50 ألف ريال قيمة أدوية قامت السيارة بإتلافها ،  كما أشار صقر عرار حدور بأن أكثر المتسببين في حوادث هذا التقاطع هم المتهورون  الذين يقطعون الإشارة وأنه خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية وجد سيارته وسيارة مستأجرها  أحد أقاربه كان بائتا عنده قد صدمت ليلاً ولا يعلمون من صدمها ، كما أكد لي فيصل  الدهام بأنه كان واقفاً عند إحدى إشارات ذلك التقاطع المميت واصطدم به شخص كان يقود  سيارة مسروقة وهو في حالة سكر وهرب وكلفه إصلاح تلك السيارة 17200ريال. ويناشد  العاملون بالمحلات المطلة على ذلك التقاطع وأصحابها والساكنون والكثير من المواطنين  مدير عام المرور بوضع حلاً عاجلاً لذلك التقاطع المميت إما بوضع كاميرات مراقبة  مرورية أو دورية مرور دائمة تراقب على مدار الساعة وذلك لمعرفة كل متهور ومعاقبته  والتقليل من تلك الحوادث المميتة والضحية أصحاب المحلات والساكنون والعابرون من  الأبرياء فحياتهم مهددة كل صباح ومساء إذا بقي الوضع على ما هو عليه كما اكدوا  بأنهم عندما يقع كل حادث يشكون معاناتهم على دورية المرور بوضع حل عاجل ويوعدونهم  دون تنفيذ ويطالب الاهالي والعاملون بوضع مطبات لتنظيم حركة المرور بالمنطقة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يسلب 20 ألف ريال من وافد أثناء الصلاة


ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بمنطقة الباحة القبض على لص وافد استولى على  20 ألف ريال من سكن آخر بعدما تاكد أن الضحية قد خرج لأداء صلاة الجمعة حيث بادر  بكسر باب الغرفة وكسر أحد الأدراج والفرار بالمبلغ . من جهته أوضح ل»ليوم» مساعد  الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة منطقة الباحة النقيب عبد الناصر بن محمد الغامدي أن وافدا من  الجنسية الهندية يبلغ 42 عاما ويعمل سمكري سيارات تقدم للجهات الأمنية بشرطة منطقة  محافظة المخواه مبلّغا بأنه بعد عودته من صلاة الجمعة وجد سكنه الخاص قد تعرض  للسرقة وسرق منه مبلغ عشرون ألف ريال وبالانتقال من قبل المختصين اتضح أن الجاني  قام بكسر باب الغرفة وكسر احد الأدراج الموجود بها المبلغ ومن خلال البحث والتحري  عن الجاني اتضح ان عاملا من جنسية آسيوية يبلغ من العمر 42 عاما قام بذلك وبالقبض  عليه والتحقيق معه اعترف بقيامة بسرقة المبلغ تم اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات النظامية  وإحالة القضية لجهة الاختصاص .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سقوط مكافح التدخين من قمة التوباد



سقط عنصر مشارك في برنامج مكافحة التدخين من قمة جبل التوباد في الأفلاج أمس وتعرض  لجروح بالغة في رأسه. وبحسب التفاصيل المتوافرة فإن الشاب يبلغ من العمر عشرين  عاما، ويعمل في أحد قطاعات وزارة الصحة في العاصمة الرياض ووصل إلى الأفلاج مع وفد  مشارك في برنامج «شبابنا تحت مسؤوليتنا» الذي يستهدف تحفيز الشبان للإقلاع عن  التدخين. وقرر الشاب مع رفاقه تنظيم رحلة تنزه إلى جبل التوباد الشاهق، وفي منتصف  الرحلة زلت قدمه فسقط من ارتفاع عال وسارع رفاقه لإسعافه ونقله إلى مستوصف بلدة  الغيل القريب من الجبل، ثم نقلته سيارة إسعاف طبية إلى المستشفى العام في الأفلاج  حيث أخضع للعلاج في قسم الإنعاش. وبحسب مصادر فإن الشاب يعاني من كسر في الجمجمة  ونزيف داخلي، ووصف مدير مستشفى الأفلاج عبد الله الحيدري الحالة بأنها حرجة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تحقيق واسع في هروب مراهق من ملاحظة الطائف


استعادت شرطة الطائف، أمس، حدثا هاربا وأرجعته إلى دار الملاحظة الاجتماعية. وبحسب  التقارير فإن المراهق البالغ من العمر 17 عاما استغل انشغال مسؤولي الدار ورجال  الحراسات الأمنية في أداء صلاة المغرب فتسلق سور الدار وفر إلى مكان غير معلوم،  وكشف مديرها خالد النقادي أن الحدث أحيل من شرطة رنية قبل أسبوع واحد من فراره  متهما في واقعة سرقة، مضيفا أن المراهق الهارب تسلق الجدار البالغ ارتفاعه ستة  أمتار بعد أن انتزع الستار المعدني ثم هرب إلى الشارع المقابل، ليتم في الحال إبلاغ  سلطات الأمن التي استعادته في وقت قياسي قصير. وأضاف مدير دار الملاحظة الاجتماعية  في الطائف أن حالات هروب الأحداث نادرة، ولا تحدث إلا في ظروف معينة، مؤكدا أنه  ستتم دراسة الطريقة التي هرب بها الحدث والمكان الذي هرب منه، مشيرا في ذات الوقت  إلى القدرات الخارقة للمراهق في القفز من علو ستة أمتار

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملاسنة بين لصي البطحاء تقودهما إلى الشرطة


كشفت مشاحنة بين اثنين داخل سيارة بيضاء عن تورطهما في سرقة مركبة واكسسوارات هواتف  نقالة. وكانت دورية أمنية تمارس مهماتها الاعتيادية في أحد شوارع العاصمة رصدت  ملاسنة حادة بين رجلين داخل سيارة، وعند الاقتراب منهما أطلق الاثنان ساقيهما للريح  تاركين خلفهما سيارتهما، وكشفت التحريات المبدئية أنها تحمل غير لوحتها الأصلية،  وتبين لاحقا أن المركبة مسروقة من حي البطحاء، ونجح رجال الأمن في اللحاق بأحدهما  فاعترف بالسرقة والتخلص من مسروقاته بالبيع

 :bigsmile:  هذول اللي ماشافوهم وهم يسرقا شافوهم وهم يتحاسبوا

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عراك بـ عبوات «الأوكسجين» والرصاص في مستشفى


سادت حالة من القلق والفوضى وسط العاملين والمرضى في قسم الطوارئ في مستشفى المويه  العام أمس، بعد أن اقتحمه متشاجران نقلا عراكهما من الشارع إلى قلب المشفى. وقال  شهود عيان إن الرجلين استخدما أسطوانات أوكسجين قسم الطوارئ في حسم خلافهما وتطايرت  عبواتها وسط مطاردات مثيرة وتبادل رشق الحجارة بين الاثنين، ولم يجد بعض المرضى  والمراجعين غير إطلاق سيقانهم للريح نجاة بأرواحهم من الحجارة واسطوانات الأوكسجين  المتطايرة. هدأ العراك قليلا بعد أن تعرض أحد طرفيه إلى إصابات استلزمت حجزه للعلاج  في مكان الشجار. وأخذت شرطة المويه علما بتفاصيل الواقعة فبعثت فريقا إلى مسرح  الحادث، وتولى مديرها النقيب عبدالله الفوزان التحقيق الميداني، والسيطرة على  الأوضاع وإسعاف المتشاجر المصاب والتحفظ على خصمه. وبحسب مصادر أمنية فإن الشجار  بين الشابين شهد إطلاق نار لم يسفر عن إصابة أي منهما أو بين مراجعي المستشفى. في  الأثناء أكد المتحدث في صحة الطائف سعيد الزهراني?حدوث إطلاق النار في  محيط الحادث، وأن الشجار الذي بدأ في خارج أسوار المستشفى امتد إلى داخل قسم  الطوارئ وأحدث ذعرا وسط العاملين والمرضى والزوار المراجعين. وقال المتحدث الرسمي  في الصحة إن سلطات الأمن فرضت حراسة مشددة على الشاب الجريح الذي يخضع حاليا  للعلاج.

مطارده واكشن في قسم الطوارىء  :weird:  بذمتكم مايفشلو
ومن كثر الفشله يضحكوا  :toung:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فقد عينه اليمنى وينتظر سرير الأمل



يكمل اليوم شاب من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة أسبوعه الأول وهو في غيبوبة ممددا على  السرير الأبيض في مستشفى الملك خالد في نجران إثر تعرضه لنزيف حاد في الدماغ بسبب  حادث دهس مروري تعرض له الخميس الماضي، فقد على إثره عينه اليمنى وينتظر تدخلا  جراحيا لإنقاذ دماغه الذي يواجه اختلالا في جهازه العصبي.
وأكد تقرير طبي صدر عن  مستشفى الملك خالد في نجران على ضرورة نقل الشاب المعوق بطائرة الإخلاء الطبي  وإدخاله بصورة عاجلة إلى مركز طبي متقدم لإنقاذ حياته.
وتواصل أسرة الشاب سالمين  عبد الله العوبثاني (25 عاما) مساعيها بنقله إلى مركز طبي متقدم جراء توصية صادرة  من الفريق الطبي المعالج في المستشفى الذي دعا في تقرير رسمي إلى تحويله إلى مستشفى  بإمكانيات متقدمة.
ويقول عبد الله العوبثاني ــ والد المصاب ــ إنه تمت مخاطبة  عدة جهات طبية لاستقبال الحالة منذ عدة أيام دون وصول رد حتى ساعة إعداد هذا  التقرير.
ويوضح العوبثاني أن إمارة منطقة نجران وجهت برقية عاجلة لنقل ابنه عبر  الإخلاء الجوي الطبي، بيد أن المشكلة باتت متوقفة على توفير سرير له في العناية  المر كزة.
ويرجع والد المصاب سبب رغبة إدخال ابنه إلى مستشفى القوات المسلحة إلى  وجود سجل طبي لابنه في المستشفى منذ العام 1408 هـ، إثر سقوطه من طابقين تسبب في  إعاقته، وصدر أمر ملكي آنذاك بعلاجه في المستشفى مدى الحياة، ونقله إلى أي مركز طبي  متطور خارج المملكة في حال توفر علاج مناسب، وذكر أنه «صدر أمر الإخلاء الطبي، ونحن  نراجع المستشفى المؤهل بجميع الإمكانيات لاستقباله، ولا نزال على قائمة الانتظار  رغم صعوبة حالته».
وبين الحياة والموت، تتضرع أسرة العوبثاني في توفير سرير  لابنهم في مستشفى القوات المسلحة في أسرع وقت ممكن، كونه يتوقع أن تزيد الإصابة من  معاناته المستمرة منذ 23 عاما.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دخلت الزوجة غيبوبة السرطان فتزوج أخرى


عقب أيام من دخول زوجته في غيبوبة إثر تدهور حالتها الصحية متأثرة بمرض السرطان  ونقلها إلى غرفة العناية المركزة في مستشفى خاص في جدة، احتفل (م.ع) 52 عاما بزواجه  من شابة عشرينية في حفل مقتضب في جازان.
وفي حين اعتبر بعض المقربين من عائلته  تصرفه «نكرانا للجميل»، أكد المواطن أن أمر زفافه كان معدا سلفا قبل دخول زوجته في  غيبوبتها، دون علمها حفاظا على حالتها الصحية المتردية آنذاك.
وكان المواطن  انتقل بزوجته الأولى (42 عاما) بصحبة أسرتها إلى مدينة جدة الأسبوع الماضي، بغية  إجراء فحوصات طبية لها، وأثبتت الفحوص إصابتها بسرطان الرئة.
وأدخلت المواطنة  العناية الفائقة، إثر إصابتها بغيبوبة إبان فترة العلاج. وأوضح المواطن الذي غادر  مدينة جدة صبيحة اليوم الثاني من تنويم زوجته الأولى، أنه سيبقى معها حتى تشفى،  مضيفا «أتمنى أن تتفهم زوجتي الأولى نبأ زواجي بأخرى، وما دفعني إلى الزواج مرة  أخرى، هو رغبتي في أن أرزق بالأطفال الذين حرمت منهم طيلة 23 عاما».

 :wut: وحبكت يعني تتزوج وهي بهالوضع
واضح انو المرض عندها متقدم جدا .. يعني كان بإمكانك تنتظر لحد ما الله ياخذ أمانته وبعدها تزوج .. اما هالاعذار والحجج فكثر منها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تحرير أربعة أطفال حاصرتهم النيران بالخبر



حرر رجال الإطفاء بالدفاع المدني بالمنطقة الشرقية أمس أربعة أطفال احتجزتهم  النيران التي اندلعت بداخل شقتهم بحي البايونية بمحافظة الخبر .  
 
وفي التفاصيل أن الحادثة وقعت حوالي الرابعة عصرا  في بناية مكونة من 3 ادوار بعد نشوب حريق ودخان كثيف في منور العمارة نتيجة تطاير  الشرر أثناء عملية لحام كان يقوم بها عمال في سطح البناية ، مما أدى إلى احتجاز  أربعة أطفال داخل إحدى الشقق بالدور الأرضي أعمارهم 4و6و7و8 . 

وقامت فرقة من الدفاع المدني باقتحام الموقع وإنقاذ الأطفال وإخماد النيران  قبل تطورها في الوقت الذي تم فيه إسعاف المحتجزين وهم في حالة مستقرة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*عائلة تطاردها (النيران) أينما سكنت..* 
*وتعلن تسجيل 100 حريق  خلال 180 يوما بخسائر تجاوزت 300 ألف..* 
*وإجماع على الفاعل: الجن.. يريدون إحراقـنا*

أن يحدث لك مكروه ما فإنك حتما ستقول حينها “قضاء وقدر”، وان تكرر مرة أخرى وفي  المكان نفسه فلا بد أن يدور في بالك “شك” عن السبب, وحدوثه في هذا الوقت والمكان  بالذات؟ ولكن أن يحدث لك المكروه نفسه ويتكرر عشرات المرات فإنك سوف تقف وقتها  حائرا متسائلا: ما الذي يدور من حولي؟ وما الذي يحصل؟ ومَن السبب في هذا؟ وما الذنب  الذي اقترفته ليحصل كل هذا؟.
هذه أسئلة بلا إجابات تعاني فراغها عائلة مكونة من  خمسة أشخاص"زوجة أرملة وابنتين وثلاثة أبناء” شردتهم الحرائق ومزقت وحدتهم وأحرقت  نفسياتهم قبل أن تحرق أجسادهم وجميع مقتنياتهم. 
حضر إليهم العديد من المشايخ  والقراء فلم يجدوا سببا واحدا لما يحدث لهم, خسروا أموالا طائلة في سبيل الاستقرار  والعيش بأمان, فأبت نيران الحرائق إلا أن تلاحقهم تحت أي سقف يسكنونه، وفوق أي أرض  يسيرون عليها, تقطعت بهم السبل ولم يجدوا تفسيرا واحدا يكشف لهم أسرار هذه الحرائق  التي تلاحقهم يوما بعد يوم.

موعد مع النار
قصة هذه العائلة ليست نسجا من  الخيال، ولا قصة من قصص ألف ليلة وليلة، فهي قصة بطلها الرئيسي “النار” التي يخشى  الناس اشتعالها في مساكنهم ومقار أعمالهم، وهي أصبحت صديقة لهذه العائلة، إذ لا  يكاد يمر يوم أو يومان إلا وتشتعل فجأة في مجلسهم أو صالة جلوسهم أو ملابسهم وهم  ينظرون جميعا لها بعين ملئها الحسرة والكآبة حتى انها أصبحت تطاردهم حتى في  أحلامهم.تتحدثت الأم عن قصص مرعبة مع هذه الحرائق، قائلة: ” أعيش مع أبنائي في  رعب دائم وخوف مستمر، فكل لحظة تمر علينا في مقر سكننا في الجبيل بلا حريق تعد فرحا  داخليا نعيشه، ولكن سرعان ما تتبدد هذه الفرحة وتنقلب إلى كارثة وحزن، فالنار أصبحت  صديقة لنا ولا تكاد تفارقنا”. 
وتتابع بأسى بالغ في صوتها للأسف، لم نجد إلى هذه  اللحظة أي حل لقضيتنا، ولا يعقل أن نكمل حياتنا وسط هذه المخاوف وكل هذا  التشرد”.

نار الفراش
أحد الأبناء “17عاما” يتناول طرف الحديث، ليواصل سرد  المعاناة بقوله:
“يوما ما كنت نائما وإذا بالنار تشتعل فجأة ودون سبب في نهاية  فراشي، فاستيقظت من شدة لهيبها، وقمت بإطفائها بدهسها برجلي فاحترقت بعدها رجلي وتم  نقلي لأحد المستشفيات القريبة منا، وذات يوم اشتعلت النيران في إحدى غرف مسكننا  فجأة بأحد المفارش التي نستخدمها للنوم واطفأناها جميعا وحين انطفأت أدخلت والدتي  هذه البطانية في مغسلة البيت الكهربائية لغسلها وتنظيفها من الحريق وما نتج منه من  آثار فكانت الصدمة الكبيرة لنا أن النار اشتعلت داخل هذه المغسلة وفي البطانية  نفسها”. 
ويضيف: في أحد الحرائق كدنا نفقد بعضنا بعضا، ولولا لطف الله ورحمته  لكان الوضع انتهي بوفاة أحدنا إن لم يكن جميعنا، ومع هذا الوضع المستمر لم يعد  بإمكاننا إحصاء عدد هذه النيران والحرائق في منازلنا أو جميع الشقق التي  استأجرناها، فالعدد كبير ومخيف وأجزم أنها تعدت الـ 100حريق في أقل من ستة أشهر  تقريبا، بعضها أطفأها وباشرها رجال الدفاع المدني وبعضها الآخر نحن من أطفأها, وقد  تنقلنا وقتها بين العديد من المساكن والشقق المفروشة إلا أن النار لم تمهلنا وقتها،  وخلال جميع تنقلاتنا لم نرتح سوى عشرين يوما كدنا وقتها ننسى فيها النيران، إلا  أنها حضرت في اليوم التالي واشتعلت بلا سبب في أحد الكراسي بصالة  الجلوس”.

ما السر؟
وتعود الأم لتواصل حكاية العذاب والنار، قائلة: حياتنا  الآن صعبة وأصبحنا شبه مشردين فلا مقر آمنا يؤوينا أنا وجميع أفراد عائلتي، وبدأ  اليأس يتغلغل في دواخلنا من العيش حياة آمنة ومستقرة أسوة بجميع العوائل المحيطة  بنا”.
وعن الحلول التي سعوا اليها لوضع حد لهذه القضية، تقول: استعنا بالعديد من  المشايخ والقراء وقرؤوا القرآن علينا جميعا، ولكنهم لم يلحظوا أي شيء، بل لم يتغير  أي شيء فاستمرت المأساة والمعاناة بلا حل، وزادت معاناتنا من بعض أصحاب الشقق  المفروشة المعروفة في الجبيل بعدم قبولنا كمستأجرين خوفا من نشوب حريق جديد يقضي  على أثاث هذا السكن، فحالنا الآن لا نعلم إلى أين يسير؟ وإلى ماذا سينتهي بنا؟”.  
وتستطرد الأم قائلة: تقدمنا بخطاب إلى محافظة الجبيل لإيجاد حل لنا ولما  نعانيه، وتم تحويله إلى إمارة المنطقة الشرقية، وعن طريق الدفاع المدني تم توفير  دعم مالي لنا بمبلغ عشرة آلاف ريال لا تغطي قيمة أحد الحرائق الذي اشتعل في شقتنا،  ولذلك فإننا نطلب يد العون والمساعدة في حل قضيتنا بمعرفة السر وراء هذه الحرائق،  فالحمد لله لم نعاد أحدا يوما ما ولا يوجد لنا ولو في “نظرنا نحن” أعداء قد نعتقد  أنهم عملوا عملا لنا كالسحر مثلا أو أي شيء آخر, وأنا أطالب بتوفير مسكن لي  ولعائلتي وإيوائنا في مدينة الجبيل الصناعية، وكلي أمل بولاة أمرنا الكرام أن  يقدموا لنا مساعدتهم من جراء هذه القضية لنعيش حياة آمنة وليتمكن جميع أبنائي من  إكمال دراستهم في مدارسهم التي تضرروا فيها بكثرة غيابهم عنها”.

خسائر 300  ألف
وبالنسبة للخسائر والتكاليف التي تسببت فيها الحرائق المتواصلة، يقول ابنها:  المبالغ التي دفعناها في هذه الحرائق تعدت الـ300 ألف ريال، فكل يوم وعند كل حريق،  نغير الأثاث من جديد، إضافة إلى تغيير مقر السكن بعد كل حريق يشب في شقتنا، حتى  بتنا كالمشردين نلهث وراء الشقق المفروشة غير مستقرين ومتنقلين نطلب حياة كريمة  مستقرة آمنة تحوينا جميعا كعائلة واحدة”. ويضيف: أنا وشقيقتي تأثرنا دراسيا بغيابنا  عن مدارسنا بسبب هذه الحرائق، فالحال غير مطمئن، وبعد أن كنا من الأوائل في المدرسة  تأخرنا بسبب هذه الحرائق التي نتمنى إيجاد حل لها”.


لا إيجار.. بسبب  الحرائق

أحد أصحاب الشقق المفروشة من الذين أجّروا مسكنا لهذه العائلة أكد أن خسائره كبيرة نتيجة هذه الحرائق، وقال: “بسبب هذه  الحرائق لا أستطيع أن أؤجرهم مرة أخرى، فخسائري كبيرة نتيجة استمرارية وتعدد هذه  الحرائق”.



القحطاني: أمر غامض لا نعرف أسبابه
أكد العميد يوسف  القحطاني المتحدث الرسمي باسم شرطة المنطقة الشرقية صحة جميع الحرائق التي تعرضت  لها العائلة، وقال: “بدورنا ومن خلال تحقيقاتنا في هذه الحرائق لم نكتشف أي سبب  واضح لها جميعها إلى الآن، فالأمر محير وغامض ولا نزال نواصل تحقيقاتنا في القضية”،  وأضاف: “لا نستطيع ذكر أي سبب واضح لهذه الحرائق إطلاقا”.



أبو حبل:  هناك تسلط من الجن بالإيذاء
قال الشيخ تركي أبو حبل أحد المشايخ الذين أشرفوا  على علاج هذه العائلة بالرقية الشرعية: “ليس هناك أي شيء واضح نستطيع أن نراه أو  نلحظه في هذه العائلة، ونحن نقوم بالقراءة فقط، وليس كما يفعل بعض السحرة  والدجالين، ومن خلال قراءتي عليهم اتضح أن هناك شيئا ما، وأن هناك أمرا غير طبيعي  في هذه العائلة، ويحتاجون إلى متابعة دقيقة وتامة للقراءة عليهم”.
وعن ملاحظاته  على هذه العائلة عند البدء في القراءة، قال: “ألاحظ على الأم التعب عند بدء  القراءة، وتفسير هذا إما أن هناك تسلطا من الجن بالإيذاء، أو أن هناك سحرا لهذه  العائلة، ولا يستطيع أحد أن يثبت هذا أو ذاك”.
وعن الحلول، قال أبو حبل:  “المتابعة في القراءة والاستمرار بذكر الله والتحريج على الشيطان “الجن” بهذه  الصيغة: “أحرج عليكم بالله إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر، أن تخرجوا من هذا  المكان ولا تؤذوا أهل هذا البيت، وإلا آذيناكم بكتاب  الله”.



الدوسري: أطفأنا 6 حرائق للعائلة
ولأن “الدفاع المدني”  كان أكثر من باشر هذه الحرائق وتابعها حتى أصبحت العائلة معروفة لأفراده، تحدث  المقدم منصور الدوسري الناطق الإعلامي للمديرية العامة للدفاع المدني بالمنطقة  الشرقية، مؤكدا أن العائلة تعرضت للعديد من الحرائق وفي أماكن مختلفة من مقر سكنهم  في الجبيل، وقال: “باشرنا ستة حوادث حريق طيلة الشهور الماضية لهذه العائلة، وفي  مناطق مختلفة في الجبيل البلد، والجبيل الصناعية، مع العلم أن هذه العائلة أخبرتنا  بوجود العديد من الحرائق التي حدثت لهم، قاموا بإطفائها لوحدهم”. 
وأضاف  الدوسري: “كنا نجد هذه الحرائق في أكثر من جهة في مقر السكن، ولم تكن متصلة، كما  أننا بحثنا ومن خلال التحقيقات عن أسباب لهذه الحرائق من خلال تخصصنا فلم نجد سببا  واحدا أدى لاشتعالها، وبالتالي انتفاء عرضية الحادث، ولهذا السبب سلمنا ملف القضية  لشرطة الجبيل لإكمال التحقيقات فيه”.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مواطن يستنجد بالشرطة بعد التشهير بأسرته في "فيس بوك"



استنجد شاب 18 سنة بشرطة مركز الجفر بمحافظة الإحساء بعد تعرض أسرته للتشهير  والإساءة عبر الفيس بوك .  
 
وتعود تفاصيل القضية إلى أن المواطن ابلغ رجال التحقيق بالشرطة عن تعرض البريد  الالكتروني الذي يخص احد أفراد أسرته إلى الاختراق والسرقة والاستحواذ على صورهم  ومن ثم التشهير والإساءة لهم عبر موقع الفيس بوك . 

 
وقال الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني بان شرطة  الجفر تلقت البلاغ واتخذت اللازم وجرى إحالة القضية إلى فرع هيئة التحقيق والادعاء  العام بالمحافظة بحكم الاختصاص .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في مصر : إلغاء اعدام 10متهمين أختطفوا سيدة من مسكنها وتناوبوا على أغتصابها



الغت امس محكمة النقض حكم محكمة جنايات كفر الشيخ بمعاقبة‏10‏ اشخاص بالاعدام شنقا  والسجن‏10‏ سنوات 
لادانتهم بجريمة خطف سيدة من مسكنها واغتصابها.وقررت المحكمة  اعادة محاكمتهم من جديد امام دائرة اخرى,صدر الحكم برئاسة المستشار صلاح عطية  وعضوية المستشارين طه سيد قاسم ومحمد حلمي ابراهيم وهادي عبدالرحمن وعلاء البغدادي  وامانة سرحسين بدرخان ولؤي احمد‏.‏
ترجع وقائع القضية الي يوم‏7‏ يناير  عام‏2006‏ عندما شاهد‏4‏ اشخاص سيدة تبلغ من العمر‏23‏ عاما في شرفة منزلها وذلك  اثناء حضورهم زفافا بقرية الحمراوي بمحافظة كفر الشيخ‏,‏ فأشاروا لها بالنزول  وعندما لم تستجب صعدوا الي الشقة وما ان قامت الضحية بفتح الباب حتي انقضوا عليها  وجذبوها خارج الشقة واقتادوها عنوة تحت تهديد السلاح الي سيارة ميكروباص‏,‏ وعندما  حاول بعض الاهالي انقاذها‏,‏ قاموا بإطلاق اعيرة نارية وتمكنوا من الفرار بها الي  منطقة زراعية حيث تناوبوا علي اغتصابها تحت تهديد السلاح ولم يكتفوا بذلك بل قاموا  بالاتصال بستة اخرين والذين حضروا اليهم وقاموا بمواقعتها ايضا,وتمكنت اجهزة الامن  من ضبطهم بعد العثور علي المجني عليها وهي فاقدة للوعي واحيلوا للنيابة العامة التي  احالتهم للمحاكمة والتي عاقبتهم بالاعدام شنقا بعد توجيه تهمتي الخطف والاغتصاب  للمتهمين‏,‏ الا انهم طعنوا علي الحكم امام محكمة النقض التي اصدرت حكمها  المتقدم‏

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*رشتها بالأسيد على وجهها وضربتها على  رأسها 11 ضربة بـ " الهون " ..* 
*سارقة تقتحم منزل امرأة مسنة بحي " المعادي " في حلب * 

**


أصيبت سيدة تبلغ من العمر خمس وخمسون عاماً إصابات  بالغة إثر تعرضها للرش بمادة " الأسيد " ، وتلقيها إحدى عشرة ضربة بـ " مسكة الهاون  " على رأسها من قبل سارقة في السادسة عشر من عمرها ، ظهر امس الثلاثاء، في حي  المعادي بحلب .

وفي التفاصيل ، فإن الصبية  السارقة طرقت الباب على المرأة المسنة التي تعيش مع زوجها ، مستغلة غياب زوجها وعدم  وجود أولاد لديها ، وأخبرتها من خلف الباب أنها جارتها التي تقطن تحتها ، وأن  المياه تتسرب إلى منزلها ، على حد زعمها .

فقامت المرأة التي تدعى " أمينة ب "  بفتح الباب (  بحسن نية ) لتفاجأ بصبية منقبة ، دفعتها إلى الخلف ورشتها بالأسيد على وجهها ، قبل  أن تقوم بضربها على رأسها بـ " مسكة الهاون " إحدى عشرة ضربة .

وبعد أن غابت السيدة " أمينة " عن وعيها ، قامت الفتاة  بسرقة مصاغها الذهبي من يدها ، تاركة خلفها السيدة ممددة على الأرض والدماء تنزف من  وجهها ورأسها ويديها .

وبعد حوالي ساعتين من إصابتها ، تمكنت المرأة المصابة  من الزحف إلى باب منزل جيرانها ، وقامت بطرقه ، حيث قام جارها بإسعافها إلى مشفى  الرازي الحكومي .

وتم إبلاغ الشرطة ، حيث حضرت دورية من قسم شرطة " باب  النصر " تولت التحقيق في الحادثة .

وقال " محمد ماياتي " ابن شقيقة المصابة  : " استغلت السارقة وجود خالتي بمفردها في المنزل وأقدمت على فعلتها ".

وتابع " تمكنت من سرقة مصاغها الذهبي الذي تقدر قيمته  بحوالي 300 ألف ليرة سورية ، وهي الآن تخضع لعدة عمليات إسعافية في المشفى  ".

ومن جهته ، قال مدير مشفى الرازي الدكتور سمير بيبي   : " تسبب الأسيد بحروق من الدرجة الثالثة في وجهها وعينها ، كما اصيبت  بأذية في عينيها ".

وتابع " وأظهرت صور الأشعة وجود عدة رضوض في رأسها ،  حيث قام الأطباء بخياطة الجروح ، وتم تحويلها إلى قسم العينية ، قبل أن تحول إلى  قسم الحروق ".

وشهدت مدينة حلب عدة حوادث مشابهة خلال الفترة الماضية  ، وأشار مصدر مطلع أن معظم مرتكبي هذا النوع من الحوادث هم من " المتسولات "  اللواتي يجلن أنحاء المدينة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لازال هناك المزيد من الاخبار

تابعونا وحدثوا الصفحه طوال اليوم 

  أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من  أخبار

  ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

  إن  تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

  طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و10 دقائق صباحا ً:

  درجة  الحراره /19مئويه

  نسبة الرطوبه / 83 %

  سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

  اتجاه الرياح /جنوبيه غربيه

  الرؤيه /16 كم

----------


## ابو طارق

*مأدبة طعام في هونغ كونغ تدخل موسوعة غينيس للأرقام القياسية*

17 آذار 2010
أشار موقع  إلى أن منظمو مأدبة طعام ضخمة أقيمت فى هونغ كونغ وحضرها أكثر من 14 ألف شخص أعلنوا دخول المأدبة موسوعة غينيس للأرقام القياسية.
فقد أقيم أكبر "بون شوي" في العالم أو "مأدبة أكبر إناء" الشهر الماضي في استاد للألعاب الرياضية حيث حضرها حوالي 14459 من سكان القرى جلسوا على 1600 طاولة.
نظمت المأدبة "هيونغ يو كوك" وهي الهيئة التي تمثل المجتمعات الريفية في هونغ كونغ، في استاد يوين لونغ فغ نيو تيرتوريس (الأراضي الجديدة). في إطار الاحتفال بتعيين لاو وانغ فات رئيس "هيونغ يو كوك" في المجلس التنفيذي الذي يعد الهيئة الحكومية المعنية بصناعة القرار.
وأشار لاو إلى أن السعادة غمرته لدى تلقيه خطابا من موسوعة غيينس للأرقام القياسية يؤكد أن المأدبة حطمت الرقم القياسي لأكبر "بون شوي" سبقها.
ويعد "بون شوي" طبقا احتفاليا تقليديا من مطبخ قومية "هاكا" التي يعيش أفرادها في المناطق الريفية في هونغ كونغ.
ويتكون من اللحم والدجاج والخضروات ويقدم في إناء واحد حيث يقال انه ظهر خلال عهد أسرة "سونغ" الملكية عندما أخرج السكان فغ جنوب الصين أفضل ما لديهم من طعام في إناء واحد لإطعام الإمبراطور الصغير الذي فر من القوات المنغولية.

----------


## ابو طارق

*مطار تايواني ينسى إضاءة مدرجه لطائرة ركاب يابانية*

17 آذار 2010
ذكرت سلطات الطيران التايوانية أنها أوقفت عن العمل مراقبا جويا نسي أن يضئ أنوار مدرج لهبوط طائرة ركاب يابانية ما عرض حياة 230 راكبا وطاقم الطائرة للخطر. وقالت إدارة الطيران المدني التايوانية "أوقفنا مراقبا جويا لإهماله في أداء واجبه وينتظر صدور قرار بشأن عقوبة أكثر قسوة".
ووقع الحادث الذي يتعلق بطائرة بوينغ 767 تابعة للخطوط الجوية اليابانية في السادس من الشهر الجاري بمطار كاوهسيونغ الدولي جنوبي تايوان ولم يتم الإعلان عنه من قبل الإدارة إلى أن نشرته إحدى الصحف اليوم.
فقد ذكرت صحيفة "ليبرتي تايمز"، كما نقل موقع ، أن الرحلة رقم 657 للخطوط الجوية اليابانية القادمة من طوكيو وصلت إلى كاوهسيونغ ثاني أكبر مدن تايوان حيث تلقت إذنا بالهبوط من برج التحكم.
ولاحظ الطيار وهو على ارتفاع 90 مترا من الأرض و 1600 متر من نهاية المدرج أنه لا يزال مظلما وفقا لما ذكره التقرير فقام بالتحليق مجددا حيث دار دورة ثم حاول الهبوط مرة أخرى. وذكرت الصحيفة أن المراقب الجوي أدرك الخطأ وأنار على الفور أضواء المدرج. وهبطت الطائرة بسلام.
وقال المسؤول الإداري شين تشي للصحيفة انه في وقت هبوط الطائرة اليابانية كان هناك اثنان من المراقبين الجويين فقط في الخدمة حيث عدد الرحلات قليل ليلا في مطار كاوهسيونغ. وكان أحد المراقبيين الجويين في دورة المياه في حين كان الآخر يرد على مكالمة هاتفية.
وتقدمت شركة الخطوط الجوية اليابانية بشكوى لمطار كاوهسيونغ حيث ذكرت أن الحادث يمثل إهمالا جسيما في أداء الواجب وطلبت بضمان عدم تكراره.
ونقلت الصحيفة عن مسؤول بإدارة الطيران لم تذكر اسمه أن مطار كاوهسيونغ يقوم بتوفير الكهرباء بإضاءة أنوار المدرج فقط عند إقلاع الطائرات أو هبوطها نظرا لعدد الرحلات القليل أثناء فترات الليل.

----------


## ابو طارق

*مرشح للانتخابات المصرية في المنوفية وضع صورته على قوارير الغاز*

17 آذار 2010
أشار موقع  إلى أن فايز ابراهيم بركات قام باسلوب دعاية جديد لانتخابات مجلس الشعب المصري، فهو صاحب معرض لتجارة الكاوتشوك والبطاريات في قرية سنتريس مركز اشمون بالوقوف امام مستودع غاز في قرية كفر الحما التابعة للمركز نفسه، بلصق بعض الاستيكرات المطبوع عليها صورته على اسطوانات الغاز مقابل مساهمته بنصف الثمن وشعاره "بشرى لاهالي اشمون الكرام الدين لله والوطن للجميع الحاج فايز بركات يضمن وصول الدعم لكل اسرة" يحمل الاستيكر صورته وصورة علم مصر خلفها نظير دفع مبلغ 2 جنيه من ثمنها عن كل انبوبة التي يقدر ثمنها باربعة جنيهات مساهمة منه في دفع نصف ثمنها لرغبته في ترشيح نفسه لانتخابات مجلس الشعب المقبلة تم تحرير محضر 2431 اداري اشمون.

----------


## ابو طارق

*لصوص يقتحومون مصرفاً دون أن يسرقوه*

17 آذار 2010
نقلت صحيفة "نيويورك دايلي نيوز" عن متحدث باسم الشرطة، قوله إن لصوصا أحدثوا حفرتين في سقف مصرف "سوفرين"، وأحدثوا حفرة ثانية، لأن الأولى كانت في المكان الخاطئ على ما يبدو.
وتسلقوا فتحات التدفئة إلى الغرفة التي تحفظ في داخلها صناديق الإيداعات، ثم ما لبثوا أن غادروا المصرف من دون أخذ أي أموال أو مقتنيات.

----------


## ابو طارق

*إيطالي إغتصب قاصرات وأمهاتهن بزعم شفائهن من الإدمان*

16 آذار 2010
ألقت الشرطة الإيطالية القبض على مواطن إيطالي في مدينة روما يدعى دانيلو سبيرانسا وشهرته "عمر"، يبلغ من العمر 62 عاما، بتهمتي الإغتصاب والنصب وربما تضاف اليه إيضا تهمة العبودية.
وكانت الشرطة قد بدأت تحرياتها حول سبيرانسا منذ نحو عام ونصف العام بعد ان تقدمت بعض القصر ببلاغات للشرطة تفيد بأنه اغتصبهن. ووصل عدد الفتيات المدعيات حتى الآن عشرين فتاة، في إطار دورات للتخلص من الادمان. 
ودلت التحريات المطولة على صحة شكوى البنات وانه اعتدى إيضا على أمهاتهن بل واقنعهن بالتنازل عن حضانة بعض بناتهن لأسر أخرى أو ضمهن لمساكن غير مأهولة كان يقيم بها ضحاياه، مما سيعرضه ايضا لجريمة العبودية، وأنه حصل من ضحاياه على الاموال وبعض الممتلكات.
وكان الرجل قد حاول الدخول في جمعيات إسلامية للتستر تحت اسمها وأسس جماعة تسمى "ري مايا" في أحد أحياء وسط العاصمة روما، ومارس في خبائها نشاطه في علاج الأدمان عن طريق جلسات روحية وفلسفية ودروس اليوغا، أما الإعتدات الجنسية فكانت بزعم نقل حامضه النووي النظيف لهن لكي يساعدهن على التخلص من الخدرات، وكان يتقاضى منهن مبالغ كبيرة مقابل العلاج بل واقنع بعضهن بالتنازل له عن ممتلكات، كما كان يدعى قدرته على مواجهة الجوع بالعالم عن طريق تحويل القمامة الى غذاء.
وأوضحت الشرطة أنها عثرت على أسنان وشعر وبعض التماثيل والدمى بمنزله في اثناء القبض عليه.

----------


## ابو طارق

*العثور على تمثالين من الأسرة الفرعونية الثامنة عشرة في الاقصر*

16 آذار 2010
أعلن وزير الثقافة المصري فاروق حسني أن بعثة المجلس الأعلى للآثار والتي تعمل في مشروع تخفيض منسوب المياه الجوفية لإنقاذ معابد ومقابر البر الغربي بالاقصر عثرت على تمثالين من أهم تماثيل الأسرة 18 الدولة الحديثة خلال الحفر في مسار المشروع.
وأشار حسني إلى إنه تم الكشف عن التمثالين بجوار معبد أمنحوتب الثالث والد الملك إخناتون وجد الملك توت عنخ آمون وهي المنطقة المجاورة للمنازل الحديثة وتقع للناحية الغربية من تمثالي ممنون.
من جانبه أكد أمين عام المجلس الأعلى للآثار بمصر زاهي حواس إن التمثال الأول يعتبر من أضخم التماثيل للإله تحوت إله الحكمة والتي كانت توضع داخل معابد الدولة الحديثة في نفس الوقت تستقبل أشعة الشمس في بهجة وفرح. وتم العثور على التمثال وهو من الغرانيت الأحمر وعلى عدة أجزاء ويبلغ طوله حوالي 4 أمتار تقريبا.
وأضاف حواس أن التمثال الثاني عبارة عن النصف العلوي لتمثال مزدوج للملك أمنحوتب الثالث (1410-1372 ق.م) واقفا إلى جوار الإله رع حور آختي في هيئة الصقر وهو من الغرانيت الأحمر أيضا.
وأوضح أنه قد عثر أيضا على قاعدة ضخمة من الألباستر لتمثال جالس ربما يخص الملك أمنحوتب الثالث.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاردن يقرر خفض الرواتب الشهرية لجميع الوزراء بنسبة 20 في المئة*

17 آذار 2010
قرر مجلس الوزراء الاردني خفض الرواتب الشهرية لرئيس الوزراء ووزراء حكومته الـ28 بنسبة 20 في المئة وبشكل طوعي انسجاما مع دواعي ضبط النفقات وانطلاقا من حرص الحكومة على ان تقدم القدوة والانموذج لكل ما يصدر عنها وتعزيزا لمبدأ التضامن والتكافل مع المواطنين في ظل هذه الظروف.
وقرر المجلس ان يوضع المبلغ الذي سيتم رصده من وراء هذه الخطوة في صندوق خاص لمساعدة الفقراء بوزارة التنمية الاجتماعية.
وأشار مصدر في رئاسة الوزراء كل وزير على ضوء هذا القرار سيتم خفض 600 دينار من راتبه (حوالى 845 دولار) وهي تمثل 20% من الراتب الشهري.
لكنه لم يحدد المبلغ الذي سيتم خفضه من راتب رئيس الوزراء الذي يتولى اضافة الى منصبه منصب وزير الدفاع.

----------


## ابو طارق

*في اندونيسيا يأكلون طعاما مصنوعا من تربة حقول الارز*

17 آذار 2010
في اندونيسيا لا تستخدم التربة فقط كمادة خام لصناعة الطوب او الخزف بل انهم يستخدمونها لاعداد نوع من الطعام يقولون ان له فوائد صحية جمة. وقرية توبان في اقليم جاوة الشرقية هي القرية الوحيدة التي تنتج "الامبو" وهي وجبة خفيفة تصنع من التربة الداكنة "النظيفة" الخالية من اي حجارة تجمع من حقول الارز القريبة.
وعلى الرغم من عدم وجود أدلة علمية يقول القرويون ان الامبو يخفف الالم وتنصح الحوامل بالاكثار منه لانه يجعل بشرة المواليد ناعمة.
ولا توجد وصفة محددة لطهي الامبو فصانعوه يستخدمون عصا خشبية لضرب تربة حقل الارز لتحويلها الى كتلة جافة متماسكة ثم تطهى على البخار في قدر كبير من الفخار.
من ناحيتها اوضحت راسيما (53 عاما) التي تطهي وتبيع الامبو ان جودة الطعم تعتمد على جودة التربة. وهي تكسب دولارين في اليوم من هذه المهنة لتعول أسرتها الى جانب عملها في الحقل.
وقالت "صنع الامبو تقليد عائلي في القرية لا اعرف متى بدأ لكنني وجدت أم جدتي تفعل ذلك وجدتي وامي من بعدهما وهكذا انا أفعل الان، أعمل في حقول الارز لدى اخرين...عملي يقربني دوما من الطبيعة."

----------


## ابو طارق

*عملاء "FBI" يتخفون على "facebook"*

17 آذار 2010
يتدرب عملاء هيئات تنفيذ القانون الأميركية حاليا على استخدام المواقع الإلكترونية الاجتماعية مثل "facebook" لتكوين صداقات مع المشتبه بهم وجمع الأدلة، بحسب مستندات نشرتها جماعة "مؤسسة الجبهة الإلكترونية"، وهي جماعة معنية بحقوق المتعاملين عبر الإنترنت.
وكشفت وثائق التدريب الداخلية التي يطلق عليها "الحصول على الأدلة واستخدامها من مواقع الشبكات الاجتماعية" الخاصة بوزارة العدل، أن عملاء سريين لمكتب التحقيقات الاتحادية ووكالات أمنية أخرى ينشئون صفحات تعريفية على مواقع مثل "my space" و"facebook " لمحاولة اعتقال المشتبه بهم من خلال اختراق شبكاتهم الاجتماعية.
وورد في كتيب التدريب أن هذه العمليات قد تكون مفيدة في التواصل مع المشتبه بهم أو المستهدفين والكشف عن علاقاتهم الشخصية والوصول لمعلومات خاصة وتحديد خريطة الاتصالات والشبكات الاجتماعية. وقال العرض التوضيحي الذي أعدته وزارة العدل إن الشبكات الاجتماعية تفيد أيضا كمصدر معلومات جيد عن شهود الدفاع. وأضاف الكتيب "المعرفة قوة ...لذا فلنجر بحثا عن كل الشهود على مواقع الشبكات الاجتماعية".
ويشير المستند إلى المشاكل المحتملة في مثل هذه العمليات السرية قائلاً أنه "في حال انتهاك العملاء شروط الخدمة.. فهل يعتبر ذلك نشاطا غير قانوني؟" في إشارة إلى السياسات التي تفرضها بعض المواقع وتحظر إنشاء حساب على تلك المواقع بهوية مزورة.
وفيما تركت وزارة العدل السؤال مفتوحا، فإن مستندا قدمته مصلحة الضرائب على الدخل لمؤسسة الجبهة الإلكترونية أشار إلى أن موظفي الضرائب محظور عليهم اللجوء للخداع أو استخدام حسابات إلكترونية مزيفة للحصول على معلومات عن دافعي الضرائب.

----------


## ابو طارق

الثلاثاء 30 ربيع الأول 1431هـ - 16 مارس 2010م
أكد أن الاعتناء بالمعابد اليهودية لا يهدف لإرضاء أحد *حسني: ترميم كنيس بن ميمون بمصر يؤكد سماحة الإسلام*





وزير الثقافة المصري فاروق حسني

أكد فاروق حسني وزير الثقافة،* ‬أن الوزارة لا ترمم الآثار اليهودية إرضاءً لجهة بعينها أو لأي شخص في العالم، ‬وكذلك* "‬لا تلغي احتفالاتها وتصدر قراراتها بناء على مواقف دول،* ‬أو رداً على تصرفاتهم*"، ‬مشيراً بذلك إلى قرار سلطات الاحتلال الإسرائيلية ضم الحرم الإبراهيمي ومسجد بلال إلى التراث اليهودي والممارسات* ‬غير الشرعية بمدينة القدس الشريف*.‬ 

ونقلت صحيفة "روز اليوسف" عن حسني قوله إن محاولات إسرائيل تهويد القدس وضمها للحرم الإبراهيمي وممارستها ضد المسجد الأقصى* "‬ليس لها علاقة بإلغاء الافتتاح الرسمي لمعبد ابن ميمون*"، ‬مشدداً على أن سبب إلغاء الحفل هو قيام الطائفة اليهودية في مصر بافتتاح المعبد يوم* ‬7* ‬آذار(مارس) الجاري وإقامة شعائرهم الدينية اليهودية طبقاً لمعتقداتهم، وهو ما رأت الوزارة أنه كاف للإعلان عن انتهاء مشروع ترميم المعبد اليهودي*.‬

وأضاف أن ترك حفل افتتاح انتهاء مشروع ترميم المعبد للطائفة اليهودية المصرية يؤكد سماحة الإسلام، ‬وأن الدين الإسلامي ليس ضد اليهود ولكنه ضد الممارسات الإسرائيلية التي تعتدي على حقوق الآخرين وتحاول تهويد المسجد الأقصى.

وأوضح فاروق حسني أن قضية المسجد الأقصى وضم الحرم الإبراهيمي للتراث اليهودي قضية تتعلق بالتراث الإنساني،* ‬ولابد أن تكون محل إدانة من المجتمع الدولي كله،* ‬لأنه اعتداء على تراث الآخرين مسلمين ومسيحيين ‬وطمس له، وأن الرد عليه يتم عبر* ‬الطرق السياسية*.‬ 

وقال حسني إن الوزارة رممت معبداً وأثراً يهودياً مصرياً،* ‬يستفيد منه يهود مصر والعالم،* ‬مشيراً إلى أن المعبد يعد مزاراً يتبارك به اليهود من جميع أنحاء العالم لما كان يمثله موسى بن ميمون بالنسبة لهم،* ‬حيث يعتبر فيلسوفاً كبيراً له مكانته*.‬ 

وحول الاحتفالات التي نظمها اليهود في افتتاح معبد موسى بن ميمون والتي تضمنت رقصاً وشرباً للخمور،* ‬قال حسني،* "‬هذه طقوس خاصة باليهود،* ‬ولا علاقة لنا بها،* ‬ولا تعنينا في شيء وهي حفلات وطقوس يعتبرونها دينية والتي لا يمكن انتقادها*".‬

من جانبها قالت جريدة "الدستور" المصرية إن الإعلام الإسرائيلي شن هجوماً حاداً على القاهرة أمس بسبب إعلان زاهي حواس رئيس المجلس الأعلى للآثار إلغاء حفل الافتتاح المصري لمعبد موسى بن ميمون، قائلاً إن القرار يأتي لأسباب واهية وغير مبررة والتي كان على رأسها تناول اليهود للمشروبات الكحولية خلال حفل تدشينه منذ أيام.

وتحت عنوان "ضريبة دفعنا ثمنها.. إلغاء الحفل" قال موقع "والا" الإخباري الإسرائيلي أن إسرائيل دفعت ضريبة ما تفعله في المسجد الأقصى وضمهم للآثار الإسلامية والعربية هناك إلى التراث اليهودي، مضيفة أن الضريبة تم دفعها في مكان آخر وهو القاهرة، وذلك من خلال إلغاء مصر الاحتفال الرسمي لمعبد موسى بن ميمون، وفقاً لما أعلنه زاهي حواس رئيس المجلس الأعلى للآثار.

من جانبها وصفت صحيفة "هآرتس" إلغاء القاهرة الاحتفال بأنه يأتي "بلا مبرر" موضحة في تقرير لها أمس أن تناول الحاخامات للمشروبات الكحولية داخل المعبد أثناء الاحتفال بتدشينه ليس بالسبب القوي لإلغاء الافتتاح.

وذكرت "الدستور" أن القناة العاشرة الإسرائيلية سخرت من قرار الإلغاء بقولها إن القاهرة لم تجد سبباً مقنعاً تقوله لوسائلها الإعلامية الرسمية لمنع الاحتفال سوي رفضها سلوك اليهود المشاركين في احتفال المعبد، والذي وصفته القاهرة بالمستفز، مضيفة في تقرير لها أمس أن سلوك الحاخامات كان على العكس تماماً وأن احتفالهم بتدشين المعبد اتسم بـ"التواضع" وفقاً للقناة الإسرائيلية.

وقالت القناة في تقريرها إن القرار المصري جاء صدمة لتل أبيب، خصوصاً أن الأسابيع الماضية شهدت تصريحات لوزير الثقافة المصري فاروق حسني أكد فيها نية القاهرة ترميم كل المعابد اليهودية في بلاده، واصفاً إياها بأنها جزء لا ينفصل عن مصر. كما شهدت تلك الأسابيع الاحتفال بتدشين معبد موسى بن ميمون بحضور 150 شخصاً من بينهم سفراء وشخصيات إسرائيلية ومصرية.

وأضافت أنه في ظل تصريحات حسني وبعد تدشين المعبد، كان من المتوقع أن يتم الاحتفال الرسمي بافتتاح معبد موسى بن ميمون أمس، إلا أن قراراً صدرعن المجلس الأعلى للآثار بإلغاء الاحتفال، بذريعة السلوكيات المستفزة للمحتفلين اليهود، حال دون ذلك.


ما شاء  الله  شو  متسامحين ياعرب  الشؤم 

القدس تهوود والحرم الابراهيم  يضم الى تراث اسرائيل

وانتم ترممون معابدهم 


ياللعار

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلموـوـوـون ع النشرة الإخباارية المتنوعة ..*

*الله يعطييكـمـ العاافية ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السليكون المغشوش ينهش مؤخرات ست نساء!*

 مارس 17, 2010 ·

كشف مسؤولو الصحة في ولاية نيوجرسي الأميركية أن ست سيدات قمن بعمليات تجميل للحصول على مؤخرة تشبه مؤخرة جنيفر لوبيز، وانتهت الجراحات الى أعراض جانبية سلبية ناتجة عن استخدام سليكون مغشوش غير مخصص للاستخدام الطبي التجميلي وانما مخصص لاغلاق حواف أحواض الاستحمام والمصارف، وهو ما تسبب في بروز كتل، وحفر، ونتوءات على الجلد!.

بيستاهلوو 

الم يرضوا  بما  منحهم اياه الله

----------


## ابو طارق

*رئيس الأوروغواي يتناول الغداء من دون اي حماية في مقهى*

مارس 17, 2010 ·*تناول رئيس الاوروغواي والثوري السابق خوسيه موخيكا الغداء من دون اي حماية في مقهى في مونتيفيديو للمرة الثالثة منذ توليه الحكم في الاول من اذار.*

*وفي الاوروغواي البلد الصغير البالغ عدد سكانه 3.5 مليون نسمة والواقع بين الارجنتين والبرازيل يتنقل الرؤساء بحرية من دون اجراءات امنية كبيرة ومن دون ان يزعجهم احد خلافا لما يحدث في غالبية دول العالم.*

*وتناول موخيكا (74 عاما) شريحة لحم مشوي مع البطاطا المهروسة على ما أفادت أمينة صندوق مقهى “ماديسون” في وسط العاصمة على مقربة من مكاتب الرئيس. واوضحت “تناول الغداء بكل بساطة مع معاونيه وحدهم بعض الاطفال دخلوا لالقاء التحية عليه”.*

*وبعد يوم على توليه منصبه في الاول من آذار الجاري فاجأ موخيكا معاونيه بقراره التوقف في مطعم قديم في ضاحية مونتيفديو الشمالية لتناول طعام الفطور الذي كان عبارة عن فنجان قهوة بالحليب وقطعة حلوى وكوب ماء.*

*وعلق موخيكا خلال تواجده في مطعم آخر بعد ايام قليلة على ذلك بقوله “الرؤساء يأكلون ايضا”.*

*واعلن الرئيس وهو مزارع زهور سابق انه سيخصص 87% من معاشه البالغ حوالى 9700 يورو لبناء مساكن للطبقات الفقيرة.*

*وفكر في الاستمرار في الاقامة في حي سيرو الشعبي في مونتيفيديو .*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

خمسيني ينتحر "حرقا" في كورنيش الدمام


وضع مواطن خمسيني حدا لحياته، إثر إقدامه على الانتحار حرقا بعد سكبه مادة البنزين على جسده ومن ثم إضرام النار فيه على كورنيش الدمام ظهر الاثنين الماضي.

وقال الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني بان العمليات الرئيسية تلقت بلاغا عن إسعاف شخص بكورنيش الدمام، أثر إقدامه على حرق نفسه بقصد الانتحار، وبالانتقال للموقع من قبل المختصين تبين أنه مواطن (50 سنة)، وقد شوهد تعرضه لحروق شديدة في معظم أنحاء جسده، حيث جرى تنويمه بوحدة العناية بقسم الحروق وتعذر استجوابه لسوء حالته الصحية, ومعاينة موقع الحادث شوهدت بقايا أعواد ثقاب مستنفذة ومتناثرة. كما عثر على عبوة صغيرة محترقة يرجح احتواؤها على مادة البنزين استخدمت في الحادث. 

ووفقاً لأحد الشهود بموقع الحادث، أكد مشاهدته لشخص على الكورنيش يحترق أمامه، فاتجه نحوه محاولاً إطفاء النيران المندلعة بملابسه حتى إسعافه. ووفقاً لجهة التحقيق أتضح عدم اتزان المذكور نفسياًُ، وفي وقت لاحق أعلنت وفاته متأثراً بحروقه. وبين العميد القحطاني بأنه أتخذ اللازم وجرى إحالة كامل الأوراق لفرع هيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بعد منعها في المدارس الأمريكية
"بيبسي كولا " تسحب منتجاتها من جميع مدارس العالم



أعلنت شركة بيبسي كولا ثاني اكبر شركة مشروبات غازية في العالم عبر مكتبها الرئيسي في أمريكا، سحب جميع منتجاتها من مدارس العالم، مشيرة إلى أنها  ستبدأ بالمدارس الابتدائية. وحددت بيبسي كولا عام 2012م آخر عهد لمنتجاتها الغازية في مدارس العالم، انتصاراً لحملات مكافحة السمنة وأمراض القلب والسكري من خلال سحب المشروبات الغازية الغنية بالسكر من المدارس.

وستبدأ الشركة بسحب منتجاتها من 200 دولة في العالم حتى نهاية عام 2012. وكانت بيبسي كولا وكوكا كولا أشهر واكبر شركتي مشروبات غازية في العالم أعلنوا عن موافقتهم في 2006 عن إيقاف بيع المشروبات الغازية في المدارس الأمريكية، بعد أن قامت مجموعات بحملات صحية ووجهوا خلالها اللوم على شركات المشروبات الغازية بتسببها في زيادة نسبة السمنة لدى الأطفال وارتفاع نسبة المصابين بالسكر وظهور مشاكل صحية أخرى. 

وتراجعت مبيعات المشروبات كاملة الحريرات 95% في الولايات المتحدة بين عامي 2004 و2009 وفقا لمؤسسة المشروبات الأمريكية.  

من جانبها أعلنت كوكا كولا أنها لن تبيع مشروباتها المحلاة في المدارس الابتدائية ما لم تطلبها المدارس وأولياء الأمور.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

التحقيق في قضية معلمة ادعت تغير رغباتها في استمارة حركة النقل

فتحت وزارة التربية والتعليم التحقيق في دعوى معلمة قالت إن تغييرا طال رغباتها في استمارة النقل، وحال دون إتمام نقلها في حركة نقل العام الماضي، فيما قالت مصادر ان التحقيق طال إداريات ومشرفات تربويات بإدارة التربية والتعليم (بنات) بحائل.

وذكرت المصادر أن التحقيقات لا تزال جارية لمعرفة ملابسات الدعوى التي تقدمت بها معلمة بمدرسة قناء المشتركة شمالي حائل بعد اكتشافها تغير طال استمارة الرغبات التي قامت في تعبئتها بعد مراجعتها من قبلها بعد صدور حركة النقل للعام الماضي، إثر عدم شمولها بها، واكتشافها لاحقا وجود فرق بين ما دونته في استمارة الرغبات وما وجدته في استمارتها بالأقسام النسائية بإدارة التربية والتعليم بنات بحائل.

----------


## ابو طارق

*بعد منعها في المدارس الأمريكية
"بيبسي كولا " تسحب منتجاتها من جميع مدارس العالم

*


*والله ياريت  تمنعها الدولة  ولا تنتظر  قرار الشركات* 

*وتحافظ على صحة  ابنائنا* 

*تشكري  ابنتي * 

*ملكة سبأ* 

*على الانارة على هذا الموضوع* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام ابنتي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

تدريب 120طالبا ببرنامج ابتسم

هذا وعي ورقي بارك الله في القائمين على هذه الدورات
**************************
أطفال الأوجام يختتمون مهرجاناً لإبراز شخصية وأخلاق الرسول
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد جهد وعطاء مبارك ان شاء الله  وهذا شيئ بسيط يُقدم  في حق الحبيب المصطفى
*******************************
التركي ينفي تأسيس جمعية «تعاونية» لاصدقاء مرضى السكري بالشرقية

ليش بس ؟ كنا فرحنا بالخبر . 
وبالمناسبة انا زرت الحملة الصحية اللتي بسيتي مول القطيف وعملت عندهم قياس ضغط وسكر وعملت على زيادة معلوماتي الطبية من اطباء واعدين نشطين وطموحين . حتى ابتهال وفاطمة انبسطو بالزيارة وكانو مركزين معانا ولو تسأليهم راح يعطونك محاضره ههههههه وشي بسطهم اكثر ان احد الأطباء البسهم السترة الخاصه بالطبيب والسماعة الطبية وصوروهم من ضمن التغطية المصورة للحملة . فأجدد دعوتي للجميع بزيارة مقر الحملة للفائدة.
*********************
الغلا شمعة  الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*إيطالي إغتصب قاصرات وأمهاتهن بزعم شفائهن من الإدمان*

*طلع التصديق بالخرافات والخزعبلات  مش بس عندنا يالعرب وعجبي على هالعقول.*
*********************************
*الاردن يقرر خفض الرواتب الشهرية لجميع الوزراء بنسبة 20 في المئة*

* الشعب  راح يصدقها ؟ اشك في ذالك .*
*******************************
أكد أن الاعتناء بالمعابد اليهودية لا يهدف لإرضاء أحد
*حسني: ترميم كنيس بن ميمون بمصر يؤكد سماحة الإسلام*

*يعني برضوهي وجهة نظر*
********************************* 
*السليكون المغشوش ينهش مؤخرات ست نساء!*
*انشاء الله ياكلها مش بس ينهشها يستاهلون . استغفر الله العظيم* 
****************************
*رئيس الأوروغواي يتناول الغداء من دون اي حماية في مقهى*
*وعلق موخيكا خلال تواجده في مطعم آخر بعد ايام قليلة على ذلك بقوله “الرؤساء يأكلون ايضا”.

واعلن الرئيس وهو مزارع زهور سابق انه سيخصص 87% من معاشه البالغ حوالى 9700 يورو لبناء مساكن للطبقات الفقيرة.*

*وفكر في الاستمرار في الاقامة في حي سيرو الشعبي في مونتيفيديو .*


*ذالك هو السبب في خروجه دون حماية وهو بساطة هذا الرجل وحبه للشعب وصدقه في التعامل معهم وبالتالي محبتهم له .*
*الوالد الغالي ابو طارق شكرا لك وعساك عالقوة والصحة دوم وما ننحرم منك*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

وفاة معتمر تركي وإصابة آخر هندي كانا في طريقهما للصلاة بالمسجد الحرام
"شدة" خشبية وحديدية سقطت عليهما من الدور 21 بـ"أبراج البيت"


 
توفي مساء  الأربعاء  معتمر تركي الجنسية 56 عام وأصيب أخر هندي الجنسية 39 عام بإصابة وصفت بالخطرة في كتفه ورقبته أثر سقوط شدة خشبية وحديديه عليهما من ارتفاع 21 دور لمشروع الوقف (أبراج البيت) جنوب المسجد الحرام. 
ويشار إلى  أن المعتمران كانا في طريقهم لأداء صلاة العصر بالمسجد الحرام وفور وقوع الحادث باشرت فرق الدفاع المدني والهلال الأحمر نقل المصابان لمستشفي الملك عبدالعزيز بالزاهر، حيث توفي المعتمر التركي متأثر من الإصابة الخطرة التي لحقت به ولازال المعتمر الهندي منوم وتحت الملاحظة الطبية في قسم العناية المركزة وحالته خطرة جداً.
وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي بالدفاع المدني بالعاصمة ومدير التحقيقات المقدم علي بن خضران المنتشري أن القضية سلمت لشرطه العاصمة ممثله في مركز شرطه جياد،مشيرا إلى أن فرق الدفاع المدني قامت بعمل طوق امني حول الأبراج والتأكد من توفر الأمن والسلامة لمنع سقوط شدات أخرى على حد قوله,
وأكد المنتشري أن التحقيقات لاتزال جاريه للتحقيق حول مجريات الحادث وذلك في مركز الشرطة المختص في مثل هذه الحوادث.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

القبض على شاب عشريني حاول اغتصاب سيدة مصرية في الشارع


ألقت إدارة البحث الجنائي بشرطة العاصمة المقدسة القبض علي شاب سعودي الجنسية يبلغ من العمر 26 عاما  اثر تورطه في قضية خطف ومحاولة اغتصاب سيدة مصرية الجنسية (32 عاماً).  
وتبين أنه لم يمض على خروج الشاب  من السجن سوى شهر تقريباً. وذكرت مصادر أن السيدة كانت في زيارة لصديقتها المريضة والمنومة في إحدى المستشفيات وأثناء خروجها من المستشفي ترافقها طفلتها الصغيرة (11 عاماً) استقلت سيارة خاصة بقصد إيصالها لمنزلها . 
وسلك قائد السيارة طريقاً مخالفة ودخل بها وسط جبال في المنطقة الواقعة بين المعيصم ومزدلفة، ثم قام بسحب حقيبتها اليدوية التي كانت تحتوي على مبلغ 563 ريالاً وجهاز جوال، فضلاً عن إقامتها النظامية. 
وحاول السائق الشاب اغتصاب السيدة، بعدما هددها بآلة حادة (مقلمية) لكنها أخرجت طفلتها من السيارة وأشارت عليها بالصراخ والذهاب إلى الطريق القريب من مسرح الحدث. 
وقاومت السيدة الشاب الذي حاول لاحقاً تهدئتها أثناء خروجها من السيارة للاستنجاد بالمارة، ثم حاول خلع لوحة السيارة والفرار بها من المكان. 
وباشرت الدوريات الأمنية الحالة بعد تلقي بلاغ عن وضع المرأة من قبل عابري الطريق، حيث سارت على قدميها أكثر من 2 كلم، قبل أن يحضر زوجها ويقدم بلاغاً لدى مركز شرطة العزيزية. 
وفي زمن قياسي تمكنت فرق البحث والتحري من إلقاء القبض على الشاب  وعثر بحوزته على جوال السيدة  وحقيبتها. 
وزعم المتهم خلال التحقيق معه أنه على علاقة بالمرأة وهناك موعد غرامي بينهما لكن فطنة رجال الأمن ومحاصرتهم له بالأسئلة كشفتا سجله الإجرامي، فأحيلت القضية إلى هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام دائرة الاعتداء على النفس بحكم الاختصاص.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..





> لصق بعض الاستيكرات المطبوع عليها صورته على اسطوانات الغاز مقابل مساهمته بنصف الثمن وشعاره "بشرى لاهالي اشمون الكرام الدين لله والوطن للجميع الحاج فايز بركات يضمن وصول الدعم لكل اسرة"



هذي حالتهم عند الترشيح لكسب الاصوات تلاقيهم مايتركوا طريقه لجذب الناس واستمالتهم الا ويسووها

وعود  وتسهيلات وولائم .... مصااالح .





> *لصوص يقتحومون مصرفاً دون أن يسرقوه*



 :grin: رايحين يسلمو ويرجعوا من مكان ماجو 





> *إيطالي إغتصب قاصرات وأمهاتهن بزعم شفائهن من الإدمان*



انزين اعتدى على البنات بحجة العلاج هذي عرفناها طيب وامهاتهم  :slow: 
واضح انه محتاال كبير وان قدرته على الاقناع قويه 





> كما كان يدعى قدرته على مواجهة الجوع بالعالم عن طريق تحويل القمامة الى غذاء.



 :bigsmile:  اما هذي قووويه هههههه





> *العثور على تمثالين من الأسرة الفرعونية الثامنة عشرة في الاقصر*



هالحدث متزامن مع امور مشابهه عندنا يعني تخص الاثار والعثور على شغلات قديمه جدااا

بس والله اسماء الفراعنه تضحك  :grin: ياترى هم لو يسمعوا بأسمائنا يضحكوا عليها ؟




> لكنه لم يحدد المبلغ الذي سيتم خفضه من راتب رئيس الوزراء الذي يتولى اضافة الى منصبه منصب وزير الدفاع.



جا على بالي ملكهم  :toung:  اقول يعني دام ان السالفه فيها ضبط نفقات ومساعدات فالملك أولى انه يكون بالمقدمه





> في اندونيسيا لا تستخدم التربة فقط كمادة خام لصناعة الطوب او الخزف بل انهم يستخدمونها لاعداد نوع من الطعام يقولون ان له فوائد صحية جمة



 هو الفقر .. واتوقع انو من بدأ بعمل هالوجبه شخص كان غير قادر على شراء الارز لنفس أو لأسرته .





> يتدرب عملاء هيئات تنفيذ القانون الأميركية حاليا على استخدام المواقع الإلكترونية الاجتماعية مثل "facebook" لتكوين صداقات مع المشتبه بهم وجمع الأدلة



أشوف هالايام قايم حظ الفيس بوك  :weird:  كنت اظن بس عند العرب الا طلع حتى الغرب بعد

 :embarrest:  خطر على بالي امامي وسيدي المهدي وتسائلت في داخلي ياترى له تعاملات الكترونيه فداه روحي





> ما شاء  الله  شو  متسامحين ياعرب  الشؤم 
> 
> القدس تهوود والحرم الابراهيم  يضم الى تراث اسرائيل
> 
> وانتم ترممون معابدهم 
> 
> 
> ياللعار



 :huh:  خليها على الله قلبي محترق من اللي قاعد يصير

اللي قاعدين يعلنو عنه انما هو غيض من فيض وماخفي كان أعظم .





> وانتهت الجراحات الى أعراض جانبية سلبية ناتجة عن استخدام سليكون مغشوش غير مخصص للاستخدام الطبي التجميلي وانما مخصص لاغلاق حواف أحواض الاستحمام والمصارف، وهو ما تسبب في بروز كتل، وحفر، ونتوءات على الجلد!.
> 
> بيستاهلوو 
> 
> الم يرضوا  بما  منحهم اياه الله



 :deh: 

والله مادري متى رح يبطلوا عن السليكون برغم الاشياء اللي كل فتره نقرأ عنها تصير

اللي تنفجر شفايفها واللي صدرها واللي واللي  :huh:  فشلو العالم 
كل هذا من الترف الزايد  ناس مولاقيه تاكل وناس موعارفه وين ترمي فلوسها .

عجبني قرار الرئيس الاوروغواي  :boo!: تعبت واني اكتب اسمه
المووهييم  :toung:  انو عجبني قراره بتخصيص جزء من راتبه لبناء مساكن للفقراء .

يسلموو باباتي عالجهود

يعطيك ألف عافيه ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس ..

يسلم قلبك حبيبتي ويعافيك

لاعدمنا هالاطلاله ولاننحرم من تواصلك الغالي

مووفقه لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملووكه ..





> ووفقاً لأحد الشهود بموقع الحادث، أكد مشاهدته لشخص على الكورنيش يحترق أمامه، فاتجه نحوه محاولاً إطفاء النيران المندلعة بملابسه حتى إسعافه. ووفقاً لجهة التحقيق أتضح عدم اتزان المذكور نفسياًُ



 :huh:  وهذي حالتنا 

كل يوم والثاني واحد منتحر والسبب اعتلال نفسي .. واللي يعاني من اضطرابات عصبيه

بعد المرض الخبيث لما انتشر وزاد قالوا هذا بسبب حرب الخليج والاسلحه اللي تم استخدامها اثرت على المنقه

طيب وهالامراض النفسيه بعد شنو سببها  :weird:  << سوتها سالفه وتحقيق





> بعد منعها في المدارس الأمريكية
> "بيبسي كولا " تسحب منتجاتها من جميع مدارس العالم



 :bigsmile:  لاااا   واااضح انو السنه هذي سنة الافلاس لهالشركه 





> التحقيقات لا تزال جارية لمعرفة ملابسات الدعوى التي تقدمت بها معلمة بمدرسة قناء المشتركة شمالي حائل بعد اكتشافها تغير طال استمارة الرغبات التي قامت في تعبئتها بعد مراجعتها من قبلها بعد صدور حركة النقل للعام الماضي، إثر عدم شمولها بها، واكتشافها لاحقا وجود فرق بين ما دونته في استمارة الرغبات وما وجدته في استمارتها بالأقسام النسائية بإدارة التربية والتعليم بنات بحائل.



طلع التغيير واللعب في معلومات الاستمارات موبس عندنا يعني  :bigsmile:  يالله خل يذوقوا شوي 
من اللي نذوقه من سنين  :toung:  الظاهر هالسنه سنة الفضايح للمسؤولين
بداية بمسؤولي بلديات جده والسيول اللي كشفت المستور ومرورا بهالاداريات
وماندري بمن تنتهي  :sila: 





> حتى ابتهال وفاطمة انبسطو بالزيارة وكانو مركزين معانا ولو تسأليهم راح يعطونك محاضره ههههههه وشي بسطهم اكثر ان احد الأطباء البسهم السترة الخاصه بالطبيب والسماعة الطبية وصوروهم من ضمن التغطية المصورة



الله  :nuts:  نفسي اشوف التغطيه بس علشان صور ابتهال وفطوم

هههه اتخيل ابتهال كالعاده تتصرف بهدوء وخجل وفطوم بجرأه ونحاااسه  :lol: 




> وفاة معتمر تركي وإصابة آخر هندي كانا في طريقهما للصلاة بالمسجد الحرام



رحم الله المتوفى يُحسب عند الله شهيد إن شاءالله

وياارب يعافي المصاب ويرجعه لأهله بالسلامه ياارب ويقر أعين محبيه بشوفته





> وتبين أنه لم يمض على خروج الشاب من السجن سوى شهر تقريباً. وذكرت مصادر أن السيدة كانت في زيارة لصديقتها المريضة والمنومة في إحدى المستشفيات وأثناء خروجها من المستشفي ترافقها طفلتها الصغيرة (11 عاماً) استقلت سيارة خاصة بقصد إيصالها لمنزلها . 
> وسلك قائد السيارة طريقاً مخالفة ودخل بها وسط جبال في المنطقة الواقعة بين المعيصم ومزدلفة



شوفي الخطأ في هالبلد وفي كل بلد انو كل شخص عاطل باطل  :evil: 
مسك سياره وطلع له رخصة قياده وقام يتكس وخلق الله تبتلي فيه وفي اجرامه

يسلموو حبيبة ألبي

 يعطيك العافيه عالجهود

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسسلام عليكم|~
البيبسي زين يسسوا رغم انة مو موجود في المدرسسسة 
ماعدنا الا كاكو مآباقول فطآير باقول خبز مجبس ..!
ومابقول عصير كاكو "سكر وماي"
مافي الا عصير الربيع الكبيييير وعلى هالحاله نص البنات الحصة الرابعة مو في الحصة في :embarrest: 
و..برنآمج أبتسسسم 
شنو يعني صرآحة 
البنآت من رأيي أولى ..! 
الاولاد زين اذا راحوا المدرسسسة عشان يحضروا هالبرنامج
قبل باطلب بحقوق مدرسسستنا الحين باطالب بحقوق البنات أجمع ..! 
..واخيراً..شمعة ..أبو طارق ..ملكة ..شبكة 
يسسسسلمو ع الاخباآر 
موفقين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ريحاانوو ..

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 




> ماعدنا الا كاكو مآباقول فطآير باقول خبز مجبس ..!
>  ومابقول عصير كاكو "سكر وماي"



غريب اللي اعرفه انو الوزاره متعاقده مع شركه تهتم بالمقصف المدرسي << ماتدري ليش سموه مقصف كأن الكلمه فيها قصف 

 واذا كانت الوجبات اللي توفرها الشركه سيئه ليييش ما تعترضوا  .. يجتمع مجموعه من الطالبات ويروحوا اما للمشرفه أو للمديره ويبلغوها بالشكوى وهي توصلها لمشرفة الشركه 





> و..برنآمج أبتسسسم 
>  شنو يعني صرآحة 
>  البنآت من رأيي أولى ..! 
>  الاولاد زين اذا راحوا المدرسسسة عشان يحضروا هالبرنامج
>  قبل باطلب بحقوق مدرسسستنا الحين باطالب بحقوق البنات أجمع ..!



اي بصراحه ماليهم حق يخصوا بس الاولاد بهالبرنامج لا وبعد مايستحوا يعلنو عنه ويحسروا البنات  :bleh: 

ههههه يااعمري الله يوفقك ياارب ولايحرمنا هالطله

----------

